# Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind



## kiram (Apr 29, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Dhanaasree :

 *ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਬਾਰਿ  ਜਾਉ  ਗੁਰ  ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਊਪਰਿ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਦ੍ਰਿੜ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਯਾ  ॥ ਮਹਾ  ਉਦਿਆਨ  ਅੰਧਕਾਰ  ਮਹਿ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਸੀਧਾ  ਮਾਰਗੁ  ਦਿਖਾਯਾ  ॥੧॥ *
Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5. Bār jā▫o gur apune ūpar jin har har nām ḏariṛ▫ā▫yā. Mahā uḏi▫ān anḏẖkār mėh jin sīḏẖā mārag ḏikẖā▫yā. ||1|| 


Dhanasri 5th Guru. I am a sacrifice unto my Guru, who has implanted the Lord God's Name within me, and who showed me the straight path in the great wilderness and darkness.


ਬਾਰਿ ਜਾਉ = {ਜਾਉਂ} ਮੈਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਜਿਨਿ = ਜਿਸ (ਗੁਰੂ) ਨੇ। ਉਦਿਆਨ = ਜੰਗਲ। ਅੰਧਕਾਰ = ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰਾ। ਮਾਰਗੁ = ਰਸਤਾ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ (ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ) ਪੱਕਾ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ; ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਇਸ ਵੱਡੇ ਅਤੇ (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੇ) ਘੁੱਪ ਹਨੇਰੇ (ਸੰਸਾਰ-) ਜੰਗਲ ਵਿਚ (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ) ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸਿੱਧਾ ਰਾਹ ਵਿਖਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਹਮਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ਗੁਪਾਲ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦ  ॥ ਈਹਾ  ਊਹਾ  ਸਰਬ  ਥੋਕ  ਕੀ  ਜਿਸਹਿ  ਹਮਾਰੀ  ਚਿੰਦ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Hamre parān gupāl gobinḏ. Īhā ūhā sarab thok kī jisahi hamārī cẖinḏ. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


My Lord, the cherisher of the world and the Master of universe is my very life. Here and hereafter, He is concerned about me regarding everything. Pause. 


ਪ੍ਰਾਨ = ਜਿੰਦ, ਜਿੰਦ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ। ਗੁਪਾਲ = ਗੋਪਾਲ, ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦਾ ਪਾਲਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਈਹਾ = ਇਸ ਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ। ਊਹਾ = ਪਰਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ। ਜਿਸਹਿ = ਜਿਸ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨੂੰ। ਚਿੰਦ = ਚਿੰਤਾ, ਫ਼ਿਕਰ, ਧਿਆਨ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ (ਇਸ ਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ ਪਰੋਲਕ ਵਿਚ) ਸਾਡੀਆਂ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਲੋੜਾਂ ਪੂਰੀਆਂ ਕਰਨ ਦਾ ਫ਼ਿਕਰ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਸਾਡੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਜਾ  ਕੈ  ਸਿਮਰਨਿ  ਸਰਬ  ਨਿਧਾਨਾ  ਮਾਨੁ  ਮਹਤੁ  ਪਤਿ  ਪੂਰੀ  ॥ ਨਾਮੁ  ਲੈਤ  ਕੋਟਿ  ਅਘ  ਨਾਸੇ  ਭਗਤ  ਬਾਛਹਿ  ਸਭਿ  ਧੂਰੀ  ॥੨॥ *
Jā kai simran sarab niḏẖānā mān mahaṯ paṯ pūrī. Nām laiṯ kot agẖ nāse bẖagaṯ bācẖẖėh sabẖ ḏẖūrī. ||2|| 


Through His meditation, I have attained all treasures, respect, greatness and perfect honour. Remembering His Name, millions of sins are erased. All the saints long for the dust of Lord's feet. 


ਕੈ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ = ਦੇ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ। ਨਿਧਾਨ = ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ। ਮਾਨੁ = ਆਦਰ। ਮਹਤੁ = ਵਡਿਆਈ। ਪਤਿ = ਇੱਜ਼ਤ। ਲੈਤ = ਲੈਂਦਿਆਂ, ਸਿਮਰਦਿਆਂ। ਅਘ = ਪਾਪ। ਬਾਛਹਿ = ਚਾਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਸਭਿ = ਸਾਰੇ। ਧੂਰੀ = ਚਰਨ-ਧੂੜ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਉਹ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸਾਡੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ) ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਰੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਆਦਰ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ, ਵਡਿਆਈ ਮਿਲਦੀ ਹੈ, ਪੂਰੀ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਮਿਲਦੀ ਹੈ, ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਿਆਂ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਪਾਪ ਨਾਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਸਾਰੇ ਭਗਤ ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਧੂੜ ਲੋਚਦੇ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ।੨। 

 *ਸਰਬ  ਮਨੋਰਥ  ਜੇ  ਕੋ  ਚਾਹੈ  ਸੇਵੈ  ਏਕੁ  ਨਿਧਾਨਾ  ॥ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਅਪਰੰਪਰ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਪਾਰਿ  ਪਰਾਨਾ  ॥੩॥ *
Sarab manorath je ko cẖāhai sevai ek niḏẖānā. Pārbarahm aprampar su▫āmī simraṯ pār parānā. ||3|| 


If some one desire the fulfillment of all aspirations of one's mind, one should serve the One Supreme Treasure. He is my Supreme and infinite Lord and meditating on Him, man swims across.


ਮਨੋਰਥ = ਮਨੋ-ਕਾਮਨਾ, ਮਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਮੁਰਾਦਾਂ। ਕੋ = ਕੋਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ। ਸੇਵੈ = ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰੇ। ਅਪਰੰਪਰ = ਬੇਅੰਤ। ਪਾਰਿ ਪਰਨਾ = ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜੋ ਕੋਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਾਰੀਆਂ ਮੁਰਾਦਾਂ (ਪੂਰੀਆਂ ਕਰਨੀਆਂ) ਚਾਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ (ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਉਹ ਉਸ ਇੱਕ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ-ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰੇ ਜੋ ਸਾਰੇ ਪਦਾਰਥਾਂ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕੀਤਿਆਂ (ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਸੀਤਲ  ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਮਹਾ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਸੰਤਸੰਗਿ  ਰਹਿਓ  ਓਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਧਨੁ  ਸੰਚਨੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਭੋਜਨੁ  ਇਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੀਨੋ  ਚੋਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ  ॥੪॥੮॥* 
Sīṯal sāŉṯ mahā sukẖ pā▫i▫ā saṯsang rahi▫o olĥā. Har ḏẖan sancẖan har nām bẖojan ih Nānak kīno cẖolĥā. ||4||8|| 


Meeting the saint society, I am blessed with comfort, peace and supreme bliss and my honour is preserved. To gather's the wealth of God's Name and to taste the feed of God's Name: Yea, Nanak has make these his dainties of life.


ਸੀਤਲ = ਠੰਢਾ। ਸੰਗਿ = ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ। ਓਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ = ਪਰਦਾ, ਇੱਜ਼ਤ। ਸੰਚਨੁ = ਇਕੱਠਾ ਕਰਨਾ। ਚੋਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ = ਸੁਆਦਲਾ ਖਾਣਾ।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ-ਧਨ ਇਕੱਠਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਨੂੰ (ਆਪਣੇ ਆਤਮਾ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਭੋਜਨ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਹੈ ਸੁਆਦਲਾ ਖਾਣਾ ਬਣਾਇਆ ਹੈ, (ਉਸ ਦਾ ਹਿਰਦਾ) ਠੰਢਾ-ਠਾਰ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਬੜਾ ਆਨੰਦ ਬਣਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰਮੁਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਬਣੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ (ਤੇ ਕੋਈ ਪਾਪ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਢੁਕਦੇ)।੪।੮।


Ang. 672


----------



## kiram (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Guru Angad Dev Ji :

 *ਸਲੋਕ  ਮਃ  ੨  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਚਿੰਤਾ  ਮਤਿ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਚਿੰਤਾ  ਤਿਸ  ਹੀ  ਹੇਇ  ॥ ਜਲ  ਮਹਿ  ਜੰਤ  ਉਪਾਇਅਨੁ  ਤਿਨਾ  ਭਿ  ਰੋਜੀ  ਦੇਇ  ॥ ਓਥੈ  ਹਟੁ  ਨ  ਚਲਈ  ਨਾ  ਕੋ  ਕਿਰਸ  ਕਰੇਇ  ॥ ਸਉਦਾ  ਮੂਲਿ  ਨ  ਹੋਵਈ  ਨਾ  ਕੋ  ਲਏ  ਨ  ਦੇਇ  ॥ ਜੀਆ  ਕਾ  ਆਹਾਰੁ  ਜੀਅ  ਖਾਣਾ  ਏਹੁ  ਕਰੇਇ  ॥ ਵਿਚਿ  ਉਪਾਏ  ਸਾਇਰਾ  ਤਿਨਾ  ਭਿ  ਸਾਰ  ਕਰੇਇ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਚਿੰਤਾ  ਮਤ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਚਿੰਤਾ  ਤਿਸ  ਹੀ  ਹੇਇ  ॥੧॥ *
Salok mėhlā 2. Nānak cẖinṯā maṯ karahu cẖinṯā ṯis hī he▫e. Jal mėh janṯ upā▫i▫an ṯinā bẖė rojī ḏe▫e. Othai hat na cẖal▫ī nā ko kiras kare▫i. Sa▫uḏā mūl na hova▫ī nā ko la▫e na ḏe▫e. Jī▫ā kā āhār jī▫a kẖāṇā ehu kare▫i. vicẖ upā▫e sā▫irā ṯinā bẖė sār kare▫i. Nānak cẖinṯā maṯ karahu cẖinṯā ṯis hī he▫e. ||1|| 


Slok 2nd Guru. Nanak, be thou not anxious for the maintenance, The anxiety. is for Him. He has created creatures in water; Them too He gives sustenance. No one runs any shop there, nor engages in tillage. No business is ever transacted there an no one buys nor sells. Animals are the food of animals such viand, the Lord gives them. They, whom He has created in the ocean; Their care too. the Lord takes. Nanak, cherish thou not anxiety Thy anxiety rests with Him.


ਚਿੰਤਾ = ਫ਼ਿਕਰ। ਤਿਸ ਹੀ = ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ। ਕੋਇ = ਹੈ। ਉਪਾਇਅਨੁ = ਉਪਾਏ ਉਸ ਨੇ। ਰੋਜੀ = ਰਿਜ਼ਕ। ਓਥੈ = ਪਾਣੀ ਵਿਚ। ਕਿਰਸ = ਖੇਤੀ, ਵਾਹੀ। ਆਹਾਰੁ = ਖ਼ੁਰਾਕ। ਸਾਇਰਾ = ਸਮੁੰਦਰਾਂ। ਸਾਰ = ਸੰਭਾਲ।੧।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਪਣੀ ਰੋਜ਼ੀ ਲਈ) ਫ਼ਿਕਰ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਨਾਹ ਕਰੋ, ਇਹ ਫ਼ਿਕਰ ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈ। ਉਸ ਨੇ ਪਾਣੀ ਵਿਚ ਜੀਵ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤੇ ਹਨ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਭੀ ਰਿਜ਼ਕ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ; ਪਾਣੀ ਵਿਚ ਨਾਹ ਕੋਈ ਦੁਕਾਨ ਚੱਲਦੀ ਹੈ ਨਾਹ ਓਥੇ ਕੋਈ ਵਾਹੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਨਾਹ ਓਥੇ ਕੋਈ ਸਉਦਾ-ਸੂਤ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਨਾਹ ਕੋਈ ਲੈਣ-ਦੇਣ ਦਾ ਵਪਾਰ ਹੈ; ਪਰ ਓਥੇ ਇਹ ਖ਼ੁਰਾਕ ਬਣਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦਾ ਖਾਣਾ ਜੀਵ ਹੀ ਹਨ। ਸੋ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸਮੁੰਦਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਭੀ ਸੰਭਾਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਰੋਜ਼ੀ ਲਈ) ਚਿੰਤਾ ਨਾਹ ਕਰੋ, ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਫ਼ਿਕਰ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਮਃ  ੧  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਇਹੁ  ਜੀਉ  ਮਛੁਲੀ  ਝੀਵਰੁ  ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਕਾਲੁ  ॥ ਮਨੂਆ  ਅੰਧੁ  ਨ  ਚੇਤਈ  ਪੜੈ  ਅਚਿੰਤਾ  ਜਾਲੁ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਚਿਤੁ  ਅਚੇਤੁ  ਹੈ  ਚਿੰਤਾ  ਬਧਾ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ ਨਦਰਿ  ਕਰੇ  ਜੇ  ਆਪਣੀ  ਤਾ  ਆਪੇ  ਲਏ  ਮਿਲਾਇ  ॥੨॥ *
Mėhlā 1. Nānak ih jī▫o macẖẖulī jẖīvar ṯarisnā kāl. Manū▫ā anḏẖ na cẖeṯ▫ī paṛai acẖinṯā jāl. Nānak cẖiṯ acẖeṯ hai cẖinṯā baḏẖā jā▫e. Naḏar kare je āpṇī ṯā āpe la▫e milā▫e. ||2|| 


1st Guru. Nanak this mortal is the fish and death an avaricious fisherman. The blind man thinks not. Quit unexpectedly, the net is cast. The blind man thinks not. Quite unexpectedly, is the soul and it shall depart, bound with anxiety. If the Lord casts His merciful glance, then blends He, the soul, with Himself.


ਮਛੁਲੀ = ਨਿੱਕੀ ਜਿਹੀ ਮੱਛੀ। ਝੀਵਰੁ = ਮਾਛੀ। ਕਾਲੁ = ਮੌਤ, ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤ ਲਿਆਉਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਮਨੂਆ = ਮੂਰਖ ਮਨ। ਅਚਿੰਤਾ = ਅਚਨਚੇਤ, ਬੇ-ਖ਼ਬਰੀ ਵਿਚ। ਅਚੇਤੁ = ਗਾਫ਼ਲ, ਬੇਪਰਵਾਹ।੨।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਇਹ ਜਿੰਦ ਨਿੱਕੀ ਜਿਹੀ ਮੱਛੀ ਹੈ, ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤ ਲਿਆਉਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਮਾਛੀ ਹੈ; ਮੂਰਖ ਮਨ (ਇਸ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਵਿਚ) ਅੰਨ੍ਹਾ (ਹੋਇਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ) ਯਾਦ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ, ਬੇਖ਼ਬਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ (ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤ ਦਾ) ਜਾਲ (ਇਸ ਉਤੇ) ਪੈਂਦਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਵਿਚ ਫਸਿਆ) ਮਨ ਗ਼ਾਫ਼ਿਲ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਵਿਚ ਜਕੜਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਆਪਣੀ ਮੇਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਕਰੇ ਤਾਂ (ਜਿੰਦ ਨੂੰ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਕੱਢ ਕੇ) ਆਪਣੇ ਵਿਚ ਮਿਲਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਪਉੜੀ  ॥ ਸੇ  ਜਨ  ਸਾਚੇ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਜਿਨੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਪੀਤਾ  ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਸਚਾ  ਮਨਿ  ਵਸੈ  ਸਚੁ  ਸਉਦਾ  ਕੀਤਾ  ॥ ਸਭੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਘਰ  ਹੀ  ਮਾਹਿ  ਹੈ  ਵਡਭਾਗੀ  ਲੀਤਾ  ॥ ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਮਰਿ  ਗਈ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵੀਤਾ  ॥ ਆਪੇ  ਮੇਲਿ  ਮਿਲਾਇਅਨੁ  ਆਪੇ  ਦੇਇ  ਬੁਝਾਈ  ॥੧੮॥ *
Pa▫oṛī. Se jan sācẖe saḏā saḏā jinī har ras pīṯā. Gurmukẖ sacẖā man vasai sacẖ sa▫uḏā kīṯā. Sabẖ kicẖẖ gẖar hī māhi hai vadbẖāgī līṯā. Anṯar ṯarisnā mar ga▫ī har guṇ gāvīṯā. Āpe mel milā▫i▫an āpe ḏe▫e bujẖā▫ī. ||18||


Pauri. Ever, true, ever true are the persons, who drink God's elixir. By Guru's grace, the True Lord abides in the man's mind and he then strikes the true bargain. Everything is within the home. The very fortunate ones alone obtain it. Hymning the Lord's praise, the mortal's inner desire is stilled. The Lord Himself unites man in His union and Himself blesses him with understanding.


ਮਨਿ = ਮਨ ਵਿਚ। ਵਡਭਾਗੀ = ਵੱਡੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲਿਆਂ ਨੇ। ਗਾਵੀਤਾ = ਗਾਂਵਿਆਂ। ਮਿਲਾਇਅਨੁ = ਮਿਲਾਏ ਹਨ ਉਸ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨੇ। ਬੁਝਾਈ = ਮੱਤ, ਸਮਝ।੧੮।

ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਨੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ-ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਪੀਤਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨਿੱਤ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਾਲ ਇਕ-ਰੂਪ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਵਿਚ ਤੁਰ ਕੇ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ-ਰੂਪ ਵਣਜ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ। ਇਹ ਨਾਮ-ਰੂਪ ਸਉਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਰਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ, ਪਰ ਵਣਜਿਆ ਹੈ ਵੱਡੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲਿਆਂ ਨੇ ਹੀ; (ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਣਜਿਆ ਹੈ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾ ਕੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਮਰ ਗਈ ਹੈ। (ਇਹ ਨਾਮ-ਰੂਪ ਸਉਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ) ਮੱਤ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਹੀ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਨਾਮ ਦੇ ਵਪਾਰੀ ਆਪਣੇ) ਮੇਲ ਵਿਚ ਮਿਲਾਏ ਹਨ।੧੮।


Ang. 955




YouTube - BHAI HARJIT SINGH GURDEEP SINGH RAGI DELHI.


----------



## kiram (May 2, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Gauree :

 *ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਮਾਂਝ  ॥ ਦੁਖ  ਭੰਜਨੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜੀ  ਦੁਖ  ਭੰਜਨੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥ ਆਠ  ਪਹਰ  ਆਰਾਧੀਐ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਗਿਆਨੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5 māŉjẖ. Ḏukẖ bẖanjan ṯerā nām jī ḏukẖ bẖanjan ṯerā nām. Āṯẖ pahar ārāḏẖī▫ai pūran saṯgur gi▫ān. ||1|| rahā▫o.


Gauri 5th Guru Majh. The Destroyer of sorrow is Thy Name, O Lord, the Destroyer of sorrow is Thy Name. Throughout the eight watches of the day, visualise over the Divine comprehension imparted by the Perfect True Guru. Pause. 
ਦੁਖ ਭੰਜਨੁ = ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਜੀ = ਹੇ ਜੀ! ਗਿਆਨੁ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਇਹ ਨਾਮ ਅੱਠੇ ਪਹਰ ਸਿਮਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ-ਪੂਰੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਇਹੀ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਡੂੰਘੀ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਜਿਤੁ  ਘਟਿ  ਵਸੈ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਸੋਈ  ਸੁਹਾਵਾ  ਥਾਉ  ॥ ਜਮ  ਕੰਕਰੁ  ਨੇੜਿ  ਨ  ਆਵਈ  ਰਸਨਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਉ  ॥੧॥* 
 Jiṯ gẖat vasai pārbarahm so▫ī suhāvā thā▫o. Jam kankar neṛ na āvī rasnā har guṇ gā▫o. ||1|| 


The heart wherein the Supreme Lord abides, that is the beautiful place. Death's courier draws not near him, who with his tongue chants God's glories.


ਜਿਤੁ = ਜਿਸ ਵਿਚ। ਘਟਿ = ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ। ਜਿਤੁ ਘਟਿ = ਜਿਸ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ, {ਜਿਸੁ ਘਟਿ = ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ}। ਜਮ ਕੰਕਰੁ = ਜਮ ਦਾ ਦਾਸ, ਜਮਦੂਤ। ਨੇੜਿ = ਨੇੜੇ। ਰਸਨਾ = ਜੀਭ (ਨਾਲ)।੧।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਜਿਸ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹੀ ਹਿਰਦਾ-ਥਾਂ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜੇਹੜਾ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਆਪਣੀ ਜੀਭ ਨਾਲ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਮਦੂਤ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਢੁੱਕਦਾ (ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਮੌਤ ਦਾ ਡਰ ਪੋਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ।੧। 

 *ਸੇਵਾ  ਸੁਰਤਿ  ਨ  ਜਾਣੀਆ  ਨਾ  ਜਾਪੈ  ਆਰਾਧਿ  ॥ ਓਟ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਜਗਜੀਵਨਾ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਅਗਮ  ਅਗਾਧਿ  ॥੨॥*  

Sevā suraṯ na jāṇī▫ā nā jāpai ārāḏẖ. Ot ṯerī jagjīvanā mere ṯẖākur agam agāḏẖ. ||2|| 


I understand not the worth of remaining awake in Lord's service nor have I felt the sublimity of Him meditation. O my inaccessible and Incomprehensible Lord, the Life of the world, Thou art my main-stay.


ਸੁਰਤਿ = ਸੂਝ। ਨਾ ਜਾਪੈ ਆਰਾਧਿ = ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੇਰਾ ਆਰਾਧਨ ਕਰਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੁੱਝਦਾ। ਜਗ ਜੀਵਨਾ = ਹੇ ਜਗਤ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ (ਆਸਰੇ)! ਅਗਮ = ਹੇ ਅਪਹੁੰਚ! ਅਗਾਧਿ = ਹੇ ਅਥਾਹ!।੨।

ਹੇ ਜਗਤ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੇ ਆਸਰੇ! ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰ ਮਾਲਕ! ਹੇ ਅਪਹੁੰਚ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹੇ ਅਥਾਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ (ਹੁਣ ਤਕ) ਤੇਰੀ ਸੇਵਾ-ਭਗਤੀ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ ਦੀ ਕਦਰ ਨਾ ਜਾਣੀ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਆਰਾਧਨ ਕਰਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੁਝਿਆ, (ਪਰ ਹੁਣ) ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਭਏ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲ  ਗੁਸਾਈਆ  ਨਠੇ  ਸੋਗ  ਸੰਤਾਪ  ॥ ਤਤੀ  ਵਾਉ  ਨ  ਲਗਈ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ  ਰਖੇ  ਆਪਿ  ॥੩॥* 
Bẖa▫e kirpāl gusā▫ī▫ā naṯẖe sog sanṯāp. Ŧaṯī vā▫o na lag▫ī saṯgur rakẖe āp. ||3|| 


When the Lord of world becomes merciful, sorrow and affliction hasten away. Even the hot wind does not touch the man, when the True Guru himself shields him.


ਗੁਸਾਈਆ = ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ। ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ = ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ।੩।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਫ਼ਿਕਰ ਤੇ ਕਲੇਸ਼ ਮਿਟ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਆਪ ਰੱਖਿਆ ਕੀਤੀ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ (ਸੋਗ-ਸੰਤਾਪ ਆਦਿਕ ਦਾ) ਸੇਕ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੋਹ ਸਕਦਾ।੩। 

 *ਗੁਰੁ  ਨਾਰਾਇਣੁ  ਦਯੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਸਚਾ  ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੁ  ॥ ਗੁਰਿ  ਤੁਠੈ  ਸਭ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਦ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰ  ॥੪॥੨॥੧੭੦॥ *
Gur nārā▫iṇ ḏa▫yu gur gur sacẖā sirjaṇhār. Gur ṯuṯẖai sabẖ kicẖẖ pā▫i▫ā jan Nānak saḏ balihār. ||4||2||170|| 

The Guru is the Omnipresent Lord, the Guru the Merciful Master and Guru the True Creator. On Guru being mightily pleased I have attained everything. Servant Nanak is ever a sacrifice unto the Guru.


ਦਯੁ = ਪਿਆਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ। ਸਚਾ = ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਗੁਰਿ ਤੁਠੈ = ਜੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਤਰੁੱਠ ਪਏ। ਗੁਰਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ। ਤੁਠੈ = ਤਰੁੱਠੇ ਹੋਏ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ।੪।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਸਭ ਉਤੇ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਸਰੂਪ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਉਸ ਕਰਤਾਰ ਦਾ ਰੂਪ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਜੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਏ ਤਾਂ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਮੈਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਹਾਂ।੪।੨।੧੭੦। 



Ang. 218


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...05 Dhukh Bhanjan Thaeraa Naam Jee.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Bilaawal :

 *ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ਖੋਜਤ  ਖੋਜਤ  ਮੈ  ਫਿਰਾ  ਖੋਜਉ  ਬਨ  ਥਾਨ  ॥ਅਛਲ  ਅਛੇਦ  ਅਭੇਦ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਐਸੇ  ਭਗਵਾਨ  ॥੧॥*
Bilāval mėhlā 5.Kẖojaṯ kẖojaṯ mai firā kẖoja▫o ban thān.Acẖẖal acẖẖeḏ abẖeḏ parabẖ aise bẖagvān. ||1||


Bilawal 5th Guru.In the search, search, search of my Lord, wander I in woods and other places.Such is my Auspicious Lord, That He is Undeceivable Imperishable and Inscrutable.


ਫਿਰਾ = ਫਿਰਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਫਿਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਖੋਜਉ = ਖੋਜਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਖੋਜਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਥਾਨ = (ਅਨੇਕਾਂ) ਥਾਂ। ਅਛੇਦ = ਅ-ਛੇਦ, ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਨਾਹ ਹੋ ਸਕੇ। ਅਭੇਦ = ਅ-ਭੇਦ, ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਭੇਦ ਨਾਹ ਪੈ ਸਕੇ।੧।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ) ਲੱਭਦਾ ਲੱਭਦਾ ਮੈਂ (ਹਰ ਪਾਸੇ) ਫਿਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਕਈ ਜੰਗਲ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਥਾਂ ਖੋਜਦਾ ਫਿਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ (ਪਰ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਕਿਤੇ ਭੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਭਦਾ। ਮੈਂ ਸੁਣਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਹ) ਭਗਵਾਨ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਇਆ ਛਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦੀ, ਉਹ ਨਾਸ-ਰਹਿਤ ਹੈ, ਅਤੇ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਭੇਦ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ।੧। 

 *ਕਬ  ਦੇਖਉ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਆਪਨਾ  ਆਤਮ  ਕੈ  ਰੰਗਿ  ॥ਜਾਗਨ  ਤੇ  ਸੁਪਨਾ  ਭਲਾ  ਬਸੀਐ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸੰਗਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ॥* 

Kab ḏekẖ▫a▫u parabẖ āpnā āṯam kai rang.Jāgan ṯe supnā bẖalā basī▫ai parabẖ sang. ||1|| rahā▫o.


When shall I see my Lord with the delight of my soul?That dream is better that than waking wherein I abide with my Master. Pause.


ਕਬ = ਕਦੋਂ? ਦੇਖਉ = ਦੇਖਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਵੇਖਾਂ। ਕੈ ਰੰਗਿ = ਦੇ ਰੰਗ ਵਿਚ। ਬਸੀਐ = ਜੇ ਵੱਸ ਸਕੀਏ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਇਹ ਤਾਂਘ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ) ਆਪਣੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਦੇ ਚਾਉ ਨਾਲ ਕਦੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੇ (ਪਿਆਰੇ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਵੇਖ ਸਕਾਂਗਾ। (ਜੇ ਰਾਤ ਨੂੰ ਸੁੱਤੇ ਪਿਆਂ ਸੁਪਨੇ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਵੱਸ ਸਕੀਏ, ਤਾਂ ਇਸ ਜਾਗਦੇ ਰਹਿਣ ਨਾਲੋਂ (ਸੁੱਤੇ ਪਿਆਂ ਉਹ) ਸੁਪਨਾ ਚੰਗਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਬਰਨ  ਆਸ੍ਰਮ  ਸਾਸਤ੍ਰ  ਸੁਨਉ  ਦਰਸਨ  ਕੀ  ਪਿਆਸ  ॥ਰੂਪੁ  ਨ  ਰੇਖ  ਨ  ਪੰਚ  ਤਤ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਅਬਿਨਾਸ  ॥੨॥*
Baran āsram sāsṯar sun▫o ḏarsan kī pi▫ās.Rūp na rekẖ na pancẖ ṯaṯ ṯẖākur abinās. ||2||


Hearing the Shashtras on the four castes and the four staged of life my thirst for the Lord's view is sated notThe Imperishable Lord has no form or outline, nor is He made of five elements.

ਬਰਨ = ਚਾਰ ਵਰਨ (ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ, ਖੱਤਰੀ, ਵੈਸ਼, ਸ਼ੂਦਰ)। ਆਸ੍ਰਮ = ਚਾਰ ਆਸ਼੍ਰਮ (ਬ੍ਰਹਮਚਰਜ, ਗ੍ਰਿਹਸਤ, ਵਾਨਪ੍ਰਸਥ, ਸੰਨਿਆਸ)। ਸੁਨਉ = ਸੁਨਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਸੁਣਦਾ ਹਾਂ।੨।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਮੈਂ ਚਹੁੰਆਂ ਵਰਨਾਂ ਅਤੇ ਚਹੁੰਆਂ ਆਸ਼੍ਰਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਰਮ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਸ਼ਾਸਤ੍ਰਾਂ (ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਭੀ) ਸੁਣਦਾ ਹਾਂ (ਪਰ ਦਰਸਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ) ਦਰਸਨ ਦੀ ਲਾਲਸਾ ਬਣੀ ਹੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਉਸ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਠਾਕੁਰ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਹ ਕੋਈ ਰੂਪ ਚਿਹਨ-ਚੱਕ੍ਰ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਨਾਹ ਹੀ ਉਹ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਾਂਗ) ਪੰਜ ਤੱਤਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਣਿਆ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਓਹੁ  ਸਰੂਪੁ  ਸੰਤਨ  ਕਹਹਿ  ਵਿਰਲੇ  ਜੋਗੀਸੁਰ  ॥ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਮਿਲੇ  ਧਨਿ  ਧਨਿ  ਤੇ  ਈਸੁਰ॥੩॥* 

Oh sarūp sanṯan kahėh virle jogīsur.Kar kirpā jā ka▫o mile ḏẖan ḏẖan ṯe īsur. ||3||


Rare are the saints and great Yogis, who delineate such a form of the Lord.Blessed, blessed are they, whom the Lord meets in His mercy.


ਕਹਹਿ = ਦੱਸਦੇ ਹਨ। ਜੋਗੀਸੁਰ = {ਜੋਗੀ-ਈਸੁਰ} ਜੋਗੀਰਾਜ। ਕਰਿ = ਕਰ ਕੇ। ਜਾ ਕਉ = ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ। ਤੇ = ਉਹ {ਬਹੁ-ਵਚਨ}। ਈਸੁਰ = ਵੱਡੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ।੩।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਵੱਡੇ ਜੋਗੀ ਹਨ ਉਹ ਵੱਡੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਹਨ। ਉਹ ਵਿਰਲੇ ਜੋਗੀਰਾਜ ਹੀ ਉਹ ਸੰਤ ਜਨ ਹੀ (ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ) ਉਹ ਸਰੂਪ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ (ਕਿ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਰੂਪ ਰੇਖ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ)।੩। 

 *ਸੋ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਸੋ  ਬਾਹਰੇ  ਬਿਨਸੇ  ਤਹ  ਭਰਮਾ  ॥ਨਾਨਕ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਭੇਟਿਆ  ਜਾ  ਕੇ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਕਰਮਾ  ॥੪॥੩੧॥੬੧॥*
So anṯar so bāhre binse ṯah bẖarmā.Nānak ṯis parabẖ bẖeti▫ā jā ke pūran karmā. ||4||31||61||


They see the Lord within, they see Him without, and dispelled are their doubts.Nanak, he whose destiny is perfect, him the Lord meets.


ਅੰਤਰਿ = (ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੇ) ਅੰਦਰ। ਬਾਹਰੇ = ਬਾਹਰਿ, ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਖਰਾ। ਤਹ = ਉਥੇ, ਉਸ ਵਿਚ (ਟਿਕਿਆਂ)। ਭੇਟਿਆ = ਮਿਲਿਆ। ਤਿਸੁ = ਉਸ (ਮਨੁੱਖ) ਨੂੰ। ਕਰਮਾ = ਭਾਗ।੪।

(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਵਿਰਲੇ ਸੰਤ ਜਨ ਹੀ ਦਿੱਸਦੇ ਹਨ ਕਿ) ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ, ਅਤੇ ਉਹ ਸਭਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਵੱਖਰਾ ਭੀ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜਿਆਂ ਸਾਰੇ ਭਰਮ-ਵਹਿਮ ਨਾਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਪੂਰਨ ਭਾਗ ਜਾਗ ਪੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਆਪ ਹੀ) ਮਿਲ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੩੧।੬੧। 

Ang. 816


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...Singh - 04 - Kab Dekho Prabh Apna.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

we always use the words..my praan..my jind..my love..for our worldly loved ones..i doubt if it really comes to that..can we really GIVE our PRAAN ?? Gurbani tells us NO...when its TIME..the mother, the wife..the father..the son..the daughter..ALL RUN AWAY...becasue we are all FALSE RELATIONS..fakes....
For us its all just words....

BUT NOT for GURU JI...Bhagt Jis.. for them WAHEGURU..the SATGUR is really and truly the BELOVED..the PRAAN..the JAAN....and they are willing to give substance to their words....like Guru Arjun Ji did by sitting on the Hot Plate and saying..TERA BHANNA MEETHA LAGGEH....Real LOVE. Lets learn from our Gurus..the way to LOVE..is by SELF SACRIFICE...give up our Haumaii..and accept HIS HUKM...without question.


----------



## kiram (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Guru Ram Das Ji in Raag Maaroo :

 *ਮਾਰੂ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ਘਰੁ  ੩* 
Mārū mėhlā 4 gẖar 3 


Maru 4th Guru. 


ਰਾਗ ਮਾਰੂ, ਘਰ ੩ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ। 

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥* 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.


There is but One God. By True Guru's grace, He is obtained. 

ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨਿਧਾਨੁ  ਲੈ  ਗੁਰਮਤਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਪਤਿ  ਪਾਇ  ॥ ਹਲਤਿ  ਪਲਤਿ  ਨਾਲਿ  ਚਲਦਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਅੰਤੇ  ਲਏ  ਛਡਾਇ  ॥ ਜਿਥੈ  ਅਵਘਟ  ਗਲੀਆ  ਭੀੜੀਆ  ਤਿਥੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਮੁਕਤਿ  ਕਰਾਇ  ॥੧॥ *
Har har nām niḏẖān lai gurmaṯ har paṯ pā▫e. Halaṯ palaṯ nāl cẖalḏā har anṯe la▫e cẖẖadā▫e. Jithai avgẖat galī▫ā bẖīṛī▫ā ṯithai har har mukaṯ karā▫e. ||1|| 


Through the Guru's guidance, gather thou the treasure of the God's name and thereby thou shalt obtain honour in the Lord's court. Here and hereafter, God goes with thee and shall deliver thee in the end. Where there are difficult paths and narrow streets, there the Lord-master alone shall rescue thee.


ਨਿਧਾਨੁ = (ਅਸਲ) ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ। ਲੈ = ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰ। ਗੁਰਮਤਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਮਤਿ ਰਾਹੀਂ। ਪਤਿ = ਇੱਜ਼ਤ। ਹਲਤਿ = ਇਸ ਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ {अत्र}। ਪਲਤਿ = ਪਰਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ {परत्र}। ਚਲਦਾ = ਸਾਥ ਨਿਬਾਹੁੰਦਾ। ਅੰਤੇ = ਅਖ਼ੀਰ ਵੇਲੇ। ਘਾਟ = ਪੱਤਣ। ਅਵਘਟ = ਪੱਤਣ ਤੋਂ ਲਾਂਭ ਦਾ ਬਿਖੜਾ ਰਸਤਾ। ਮੁਕਤਿ = ਖ਼ਲਾਸੀ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ (ਹੀ ਅਸਲ) ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੈ; ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਿੱਖਿਆ ਤੇ ਤੁਰ ਕੇ (ਇਹ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ) ਹਾਸਲ ਕਰ, (ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ ਇਹ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਪਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਇਹ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ) ਇਸ ਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ ਤੇ ਪਰਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ ਸਾਥ ਨਿਬਾਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਅਖ਼ੀਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਭੀ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ (ਦੁੱਖਾਂ ਤੋਂ) ਬਚਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇ ਜਿਸ ਇਸ ਰਸਤੇ ਵਿਚ ਪੱਤਣ ਤੋਂ ਲਾਂਭ ਦੇ ਬਿਖੜੇ ਰਸਤੇ ਹਨ, ਬੜੀਆਂ ਭੀੜੀਆਂ ਗਲੀਆਂ ਹਨ (ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦਾ ਸਾਹ ਘੁੱਟਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ) ਉਥੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਹੀ ਖ਼ਲਾਸੀ ਦਿਵਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰਾ  ਮੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇ  ॥ ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਾਤ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਸੁਤ  ਬੰਧਪੋ  ਮੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਮਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Mere saṯigurā mai har har nām driṛ▫ā▫e. Merā māṯ piṯā suṯ banḏẖpo mai har bin avar na mā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


O my True Guru, enshrine thou within me the Lord-God's Name. The Lord is my mother, father, son and relation. Without God, I have not another, O my mother. Pause. 


ਸਤਿਗੁਰਾ = ਹੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ! ਮੈ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇ = ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪੱਕਾ ਕਰ। ਸੁਤ = ਪੁੱਤਰ। ਬੰਧਪੋ = ਰਿਸ਼ਤੇਦਾਰ। ਮਾਇ = ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਮੇਰੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਪੱਕਾ ਕਰ ਦੇਹ। ਹੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਂ! ਹਰੀ ਹੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਂ ਹੈ, ਹਰੀ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਪਿਉ ਹੈ, ਹਰੀ ਹੀ ਮੇਰੇ ਪੁੱਤਰ ਹਨ, ਹਰੀ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਨਬੰਧੀ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਹਰੀ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਮੇਰਾ (ਪੱਕਾ ਸਾਕ) ਨਹੀਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 
*
* *ਮੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਬਿਰਹੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਹੈ  ਕੋਈ  ਆਣਿ  ਮਿਲਾਵੈ  ਮਾਇ  ॥ ਤਿਸੁ  ਆਗੈ  ਮੈ  ਜੋਦੜੀ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ  ਦੇਇ  ਮਿਲਾਇ॥ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਦਇਆਲ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਮੇਲੇ  ਢਿਲ  ਨ  ਪਾਇ  ॥੨॥* 
Mai har birhī har nām hai ko▫ī āṇ milāvai mā▫e. Ŧis āgai mai joḏ▫ṛī merā parīṯam ḏe▫e milā▫e. Saṯgur purakẖ ḏa▫i▫āl parabẖ har mele dẖil na pā▫e. ||2|| 


God's Name and God is dear unto me. Let some one come and unite me with Him, O my mother. I make obeisance before him, who may make me meet with my beloved. The mighty and merciful True Guru is the embodiment of the Lord. He make no delay in uniting the mortal with God.


ਬਿਰਹੀ = ਪਿਆਰਾ। ਆਣਿ = ਲਿਆ ਕੇ। ਜੋਦੜੀ = ਅਰਜ਼ੋਈ। ਦੇਇ ਮਿਲਾਇ = ਮਿਲਾ ਦੇਵੇ। ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਹਰਿ ਮੇਲੇ = ਹਰੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਨਾਲ) ਮਿਲਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ (ਅਸਲ) ਪਿਆਰਾ (ਮਿੱਤਰ) ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਜੇ ਕੋਈ (ਉਸ ਮਿੱਤਰ ਨੂੰ) ਲਿਆ ਕੇ (ਮੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ) ਮਿਲਾਪ ਕਰਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੋਵੇ, ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਅੱਗੇ ਨਿੱਤ ਅਰਜ਼ੋਈ ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ, ਭਲਾ ਜਿ ਕਿਤੇ ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਾ ਦੇਵੇ। ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਗੁਰੂ ਹੀ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਪੁਰਖ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਹਰੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਰਤਾ ਢਿੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦੀ।੨। 

 *ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨ  ਚੇਤਿਓ  ਸੇ  ਭਾਗਹੀਣ  ਮਰਿ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ ਓਇ  ਫਿਰਿ  ਫਿਰਿ  ਜੋਨਿ  ਭਵਾਈਅਹਿ  ਮਰਿ  ਜੰਮਹਿ  ਆਵੈ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ ਓਇ  ਜਮ  ਦਰਿ  ਬਧੇ  ਮਾਰੀਅਹਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਦਰਗਹ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਸਜਾਇ  ॥੩॥ *
Jin har har nām na cẖeṯi▫o se bẖāghīṇ mar jā▫e. O▫e fir fir jon bẖavā▫ī▫ah mar jamėh āvai jā▫e. O▫e jam ḏar baḏẖe mārī▫ah har ḏargėh milai sajā▫e. ||3|| 


They, who deliberate not over the Lord Master's Name are unfortunate and are annihilated. They are, over and over again, goaded into existences. They die, are reborn and continue coming and going. Bound at the death's door, they are soundly beaten and suffer punishment at the God's court.


ਜਿਨ = {ਬਹੁ-ਵਚਨ} ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ। ਸੇ = ਉਹ ਬੰਦੇ {ਬਹੁ-ਵਚਨ}। ਭਾਗ ਹੀਣ = ਬਦ-ਕਿਸਮਤ {ਬਹੁ-ਵਚਨ}। ਮਰਿ ਜਾਇ = {ਇਕ-ਵਚਨ} ਮਰ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤੇ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਓਇ = ਉਹ ਬੰਦੇ {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਓਹ' ਤੋਂ ਬਹੁ-ਵਚਨ}। ਭਵਾਈਅਹਿ = ਭਵਾਏ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ। ਮਰਿ ਜੰਮਹਿ = ਮਰ ਕੇ ਜੰਮਦੇ ਹਨ, ਮਰਦੇ ਹਨ ਜੰਮਦੇ ਹਨ। ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ = {ਇਕ-ਵਚਨ} ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜੰਮਦਾ ਮਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਜਮ ਦਰਿ = ਜਮਰਾਜ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ। ਮਾਰੀਅਹਿ = ਮਾਰੀ-ਕੁੱਟੀਦੇ ਹਨ।੩।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਨੇ ਕਦੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤਾ, ਉਹ ਬਦ-ਕਿਸਮਤ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਨਾਮ-ਹੀਣ ਮਨੁੱਖ) ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤੇ ਮਰਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਉਹ (ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਸੱਖਣੇ) ਬੰਦੇ ਮੁੜ ਮੁੜ ਜੂਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਭਵਾਏ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਪਏ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਨਾਮ-ਹੀਣ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਜੰਮਦਾ ਮਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਉਹ (ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਵਾਂਜੇ ਹੋਏ) ਬੰਦੇ ਜਮਰਾਜ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਬੱਝੇ ਮਾਰੀ-ਕੁੱਟੀਦੇ ਹਨ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਦਰਗਾਹ ਵਿਚ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ (ਇਹ) ਸਜ਼ਾ ਮਿਲਦੀ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਤੂ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਹਮ  ਸਰਣਾਗਤੀ  ਮੋ  ਕਉ  ਮੇਲਿ  ਲੈਹੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਰਾਇ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਧਾਰਿ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਜਗਜੀਵਨਾ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਕੀ  ਸਰਣਾਇ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਆਪਿ  ਦਇਆਲੁ  ਹੋਇ  ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਹਰਿ  ਮੇਲਾਇ  ॥੪॥੧॥੩॥ *
Ŧū parabẖ ham sarṇāgaṯī mo ka▫o mel laihu har rā▫e. Har ḏẖār kirpā jagjīvanā gur saṯgur kī sarṇā▫e. Har jī▫o āp ḏa▫i▫āl ho▫e jan Nānak har melā▫e. ||4||1||3|| 


Thou art my Master, I seek Thine refuge, O God, the king, unite Thou me with Thyself. O God, the life of the world, take Thou pity on me and keep me under the protection of the Great True Guru. Becoming merciful, the Sire Lord-Master has blended serf Nanak with Himself.


ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਮਾਲਕ। ਹਮ = ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵ। ਸਰਣਾਗਤੀ = ਸਰਣ ਆਏ ਹਾਂ। ਮੋ ਕਉ = ਮੈਨੂੰ। ਹਰਿ ਰਾਇ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ! ਹਰਿ = ਹੇ ਹਰੀ! ਜਗ ਜੀਵਨਾ = ਹੇ ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਹਰੀ! ਦਇਆਲੁ = ਦਇਆਵਾਨ।੪।

ਹੇ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ! ਤੂੰ ਸਾਡਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ, ਅਸੀਂ ਜੀਵ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਰਣ ਹਾਂ। ਹੇ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ! ਮੈਨੂੰ (ਆਪਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ) ਜੋੜੀ ਰੱਖ। ਹੇ ਹਰੀ! ਹੇ ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਹਰੀ! (ਮੇਰੇ ਉਤੇ) ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਵਿਚ (ਸਦਾ ਰੱਖ)। ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਵਿਚ ਰੱਖ ਕੇ) ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੧।੩।



 
Ang. 996

http://gurmatsangeetproject.com/Rec...gurmeet singh shant - tis agai kar jodhri.mp3


----------



## spnadmin (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

kiram ji

Thank you for creating peace and solace in the forum. It always needs one or two places where Guruji speaks in a tranquil garden of devotion and blessings.


----------



## kiram (May 11, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Aad Ji, glad you found peace in the Shabad... He Himself brings forth peace, happiness, joys... we haven't anyone else to look upto Ji...


----------



## kiram (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Aasaa :

 *ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਅਪਨਾ  ਸਦ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰੇ  ॥ ਗੁਰ  ਕੇ  ਚਰਨ  ਕੇਸ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਝਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥* 
Āsā mėhlā 5. Saṯgur apnā saḏ saḏā samĥāre. Gur ke cẖaran kes sang jẖāre. ||1|| 


Asa 5thGuru. Ever, ever, I think of the True Guru, and the Guru's feet I brush with my head's hair.


ਸਦ ਸਦਾ-ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ, ਸਦਾ ਹੀ। ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰੇ = ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਿ, ਸੰਭਾਲ, ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਸਾਂਭ ਰੱਖ। ਝਾਰੇ = ਝਾਰਿ।੧।
ਹੇ ਮਨ! ਆਪਣੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ (ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰ) ਸਾਂਭ ਰੱਖ। (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਕੇਸਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਝਾੜਿਆ ਕਰ (ਗੁਰੂ-ਦਰ ਤੇ ਨਿਮ੍ਰਤਾ ਨਾਲ ਪਿਆ ਰਹੁ)।੧। 

 *ਜਾਗੁ  ਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਜਾਗਨਹਾਰੇ  ॥ ਬਿਨੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਆਵਸਿ  ਕਾਮਾ  ਝੂਠਾ  ਮੋਹੁ  ਮਿਥਿਆ  ਪਸਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Jāg re man jāganhāre. Bin har avar na āvas kāmā jẖūṯẖā moh mithi▫ā pasāre. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Be wakeful, O my awaking soul. Without God, nothing shall be of avail unto Thee, and false is the worldly attachment and vain the worldly involvements. Pause.


ਰੇ = ਹੇ! ਜਾਗਨਹਾਰੇ = ਹੇ ਜਾਗਣ ਜੋਗੇ! ਆਵਸਿ = ਆਵੇਗਾ। ਕਾਮਾ = ਕੰਮਿ। ਮਿਥਿਆ = ਨਾਸਵੰਤ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਹੇ ਜਾਗਣ ਜੋਗੇ ਮਨ! (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੀ ਨੀਂਦ ਵਿਚੋਂ) ਸੁਚੇਤ ਹੋਹੁ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ (ਪਦਾਰਥ) ਤੇਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਵੇਗਾ, (ਪਰਵਾਰ ਦਾ) ਮੋਹ ਤੇ (ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ) ਖਿਲਾਰਾ ਇਹ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਸਾਥ ਨਿਬਾਹੁਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਗੁਰ  ਕੀ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਸਿਉ  ਰੰਗੁ  ਲਾਇ  ॥ ਗੁਰੁ  ਕਿਰਪਾਲੁ  ਹੋਇ   ਦੁਖੁ  ਜਾਇ  ॥੨॥* 
Gur kī baṇī si▫o rang lā▫e. Gur kirpāl ho▫e ḏukẖ jā▫e. ||2||


Embrace through the love for Guru's hymns. If the Guru becomes merciful, then is the pain destroyed. 
ਸਿਉ = ਨਾਲ। ਰੰਗੁ = ਪਿਆਰ। ਲਾਇ = ਜੋੜ।੨।
(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਨਾਲ ਪਿਆਰ ਜੋੜ। ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਹਰੇਕ ਦੁੱਖ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਗੁਰ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਥਾਉ  ॥ ਗੁਰੁ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਦੇਵੈ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੩॥* 
Gur bin ḏūjā nāhī thā▫o. Gur ḏāṯā gur ḏevai nā▫o. ||3||


Without the Guru, there is no other place or rest. The Guru is giver, and the Guru bestows the Name. 
ਥਾਉ = ਆਸਰਾ, ਸਹਾਰਾ। ਦੇਵੈ = ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।
(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਥਾਂ ਨਹੀਂ (ਜਿਥੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੀ ਨੀਂਦ ਵਿਚ ਸੁੱਤੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਜਗਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਸਕੇ)। ਗੁਰੂ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ) ਨਾਮ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਦਾ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਦੇਣ-ਜੋਗਾ ਹੈ (ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਸੁੱਤੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਜਗਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ)।੩। 

 *ਗੁਰੁ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ  ਆਪਿ  ॥ ਆਠ  ਪਹਰ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਗੁਰ  ਜਾਪਿ  ॥੪॥੧੬॥੬੭॥* 
Gur pārbarahm parmesar āp. Āṯẖ pahar Nānak gur jāp. ||4||16||67|| 


The Guru himself is the transcendent Lord and the supreme master. Throughout the eight watches of the day, O Nanak meditate thou on the Guru.


ਗੁਰ ਜਾਪਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਜਾਪ ਜਪ, ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਚੇਤੇ ਰੱਖ।੪।
ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਅੱਠੇ ਪਹਰ (ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ) ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਚੇਤੇ ਰੱਖ, ਗੁਰੂ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ (ਦਾ ਰੂਪ) ਹੈ ਗੁਰੂ ਪਰਮੇਸਰ (ਦਾ ਰੂਪ) ਹੈ।੪।੧੬।੬੭।




Ang. 387


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ... (Canada)/Jaag Re Man Jaaganhaare.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## pk70 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*


*ਜਾਗੁ   ਰੇ  ਮਨ   ਜਾਗਨਹਾਰੇ  ॥ਬਿਨੁ   ਹਰਿ   ਅਵਰੁ   ਨ   ਆਵਸਿ   ਕਾਮਾ   ਝੂਠਾ   ਮੋਹੁ   ਮਿਥਿਆ   ਪਸਾਰੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥*
 Jāg re man jāganhāre.Bin har avar na āvas kāmā jẖūṯẖā moh mithi▫ā pasāre. ||1|| rahā▫o.
 

 Be wakeful, O my awaking soul.Without God, nothing shall be of avail unto Thee, and false is the worldly attachment and vain the worldly involvements. Pause.


 ਰੇ = ਹੇ! ਜਾਗਨਹਾਰੇ = ਹੇ ਜਾਗਣ ਜੋਗੇ! ਆਵਸਿ = ਆਵੇਗਾ। ਕਾਮਾ = ਕੰਮਿ। ਮਿਥਿਆ = ਨਾਸਵੰਤ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਹੇ ਜਾਗਣ ਜੋਗੇ ਮਨ! (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੀ ਨੀਂਦ ਵਿਚੋਂ) ਸੁਚੇਤ ਹੋਹੁ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ (ਪਦਾਰਥ) ਤੇਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਵੇਗਾ, (ਪਰਵਾਰ ਦਾ) ਮੋਹ ਤੇ (ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ) ਖਿਲਾਰਾ ਇਹ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਸਾਥ ਨਿਬਾਹੁਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

Thanks Kiram ji, I really needed this Guru advice. Guru Nanak also asks to center our attention on HIM only in context of what others do
     [/FONT]
ਮਃ ੧ ॥[/FONT] ਮਾਂਦਲੁ ਬੇਦਿ ਸਿ ਬਾਜਣੋ ਘਣੋ ਧੜੀਐ ਜੋਇ [/FONT]॥[/FONT] ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਮਾਲਿ ਤੂ ਬੀਜਉ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ [/FONT]॥[/FONT]੨॥[/FONT]  (SGGS-1091)[/FONT]
Mėhlā 1.   Māŉḏal beḏ sė bājṇo gẖaṇo ḏẖaṛī▫ai jo▫e.[/FONT]   Nānak nām samāl ṯū bīja▫o avar na ko▫e. ||2||[/FONT]   [/FONT]
1st Guru. The drum of the Vedas, which preach many dissension, is ringing.[/FONT] O Nanak, contemplate thou the Lord's Name, for without Him, there is not any other.[/FONT] [/FONT]
ਮਾਂਦਲੁ = ਢੋਲ। ਬੇਦਿ = ਬੇਦ ਨੇ। ਸਿ = ਉਸ (ਮਾਂਦਲ) ਨੂੰ। ਬਾਜਣੋ = ਵਜਾਇਆ। ਘਣੋ ਧੜੀਐ = ਘਣਾ ਧੜਾ, ਬਹੁਤ ਲੁਕਾਈ। ਜੋਇ = ਤੱਕਦਾ ਹੈ {ਨੋਟ: ਇਹ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ "ਜੋਇ" ਪਉੜੀ ਨੰ: ੧੨, ੧੩ ਤੇ ੧੪ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਵਰਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਸ਼ਲੋਕਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਤਿੰਨੇ ਹੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਹਨ। 'ਬੋਲੀ' ਭੀ ਹਰੇਕ ਵਿਚ 'ਲਹਿੰਦੀ' ਹੈ। ਸੋ, ਹਰੇਕ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ ਇਸ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਦਾ ਅਰਥ ਇਕੋ ਹੀ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ}। ਬੀਜਉ = ਦੂਜਾ।੨।

ਘਣਾ ਧੜਾ (ਭਾਵ, ਬਹੁਤੀ ਲੁਕਾਈ) ਤੱਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਢੋਲ ਨੂੰ (ਜੋ ਢੋਲ) ਵੇਦ ਨੇ ਵਜਾਇਆ {ਭਾਵ, ਕਰਮ ਕਾਂਡ ਦਾ ਰਸਤਾ}।[/FONT] ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਤੂੰ 'ਨਾਮ' ਸਿਮਰ, (ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਛੁਟ) ਹੋਰ ਦੂਜਾ ਕੋਈ (ਸਹੀ ਰਸਤਾ) ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ।੨। ❀[/FONT] ਨੋਟ: ਵੇਖੋ, ਸਲੋਕ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਨੰ: ੧੬੫: ਕਬੀਰ ਜਿਹ ਮਾਰਗਿ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਗਏ ਪਾਛੈ ਪਰੀ ਬਹੀਰ ॥[/FONT] ਇਕ ਅਵਘਟ ਘਾਟੀ ਰਾਮ ਕੀ ਤਿਹ ਚੜਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਕਬੀਰ ॥[/FONT]੧੬੫॥[/FONT] [Most of the people listen to that “beating drum” of Vedas (means which is the path of religious rites etc) Nanak says, you do Naam Simran(without this) there is no other(right) path][/FONT]  
Literally that means we do not need to worry or pay attention to it if many people are into religious rites, we should stick only to Guru shown path of Akalpurakh’s Simran. We should only focus on this advice.
Your quoted Shabad’s Rahaoo” Guru Vaak also infuses the same inspiration to keep focus on Him, can we?


 Regards 

G Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Kiram ji,

Guru Fateh.

Gurbani is beautiful. Poetry is exquisite and it is so powerful that it gives us goose bumps when we chant it. Our Gurus were visionaries because they wanted us not to read Gurbani in silence but to speak out loud, chant and sing. This is the whole essence of poetry.

However I must admit that the literal translation takes away a lot of beauty of this beautiful Shabad.

Allow me to share how I see this beautiful Shabad.

I will express Rahao first because it is center idea of the whole Shabad. Rahao is the nectar and all other verses are the petals of this beautiful flower- Shabad.



> *ਜਾਗੁ ਰੇ ਮਨ ਜਾਗਨਹਾਰੇ ॥ਬਿਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਆਵਸਿ ਕਾਮਾ ਝੂਠਾ ਮੋਹੁ ਮਿਥਿਆ ਪਸਾਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥*
> *Jāg re man jāganhāre.Bin har avar na āvas kāmā jẖūṯẖā moh mithi▫ā pasāre. ||1|| rahā▫o.*
> *Be wakeful, O my awaking soul.Without God, nothing shall be of avail unto Thee, and false is the worldly attachment and vain the worldly involvements. Pause.*
> *ਰੇ = ਹੇ! ਜਾਗਨਹਾਰੇ = ਹੇ ਜਾਗਣ ਜੋਗੇ! ਆਵਸਿ = ਆਵੇਗਾ। ਕਾਮਾ = ਕੰਮਿ। ਮਿਥਿਆ = ਨਾਸਵੰਤ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।*
> *ਹੇ ਜਾਗਣ ਜੋਗੇ ਮਨ! (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੀ ਨੀਂਦ ਵਿਚੋਂ) ਸੁਚੇਤ ਹੋਹੁ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ (ਪਦਾਰਥ) ਤੇਰੇ ਕੰਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਵੇਗਾ, (ਪਰਵਾਰ ਦਾ) ਮੋਹ ਤੇ (ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ) ਖਿਲਾਰਾ ਇਹ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਸਾਥ ਨਿਬਾਹੁਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। *


The Rahao shows how our Munn- mind- our thought process is immersed in Me-ism. It is not asleep it is working all the times breeding negative things. It is sleep walking. As someone said that one can awaken the one who is asleep but one can not awaken the sleep walker.

So Guru Sahib is shaking us up by holdind our shoulders so we can make our Munn-Mind stop sleepwalking, stop dwelling in Me-ism. Guru Sahib says that without the connection with the ONE you are useless and all alone. You will not be able to find solace in anything and there is no one there when you need a shoulder to lean on.

The Rahao shows how we are manipulated by our own Munn-Mind which makes us wander directionless and hence, we feel lost.

So what is the advice Guru Sahib gives us?

Let's check the first verse.




> *ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਅਪਨਾ ਸਦ ਸਦਾ ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰੇ ॥ਗੁਰ ਕੇ ਚਰਨ ਕੇਸ ਸੰਗਿ ਝਾਰੇ ॥੧॥*
> *Āsā mėhlā 5.Saṯgur apnā saḏ saḏā samĥāre.Gur ke cẖaran kes sang jẖāre. ||1||*
> 
> *Asa 5thGuru.Ever, ever, I think of the True Guru,and the Guru's feet I brush with my head's hair.*
> ...


Kiram ji, if you notice, there is a big difference between the English literal translation and Prof. Sahib Singh's interpretation.

The objective and the chat is about our Munn- Mind which the literal English translation has missed it altogether somehow.

So now the question arises, when my mind has been awaken up from sleepwalking and then how can it begin to get rid of Me-ism and find connection with the ONE? 

In order to find the connection with the ONE and get rid of Me-ism, Guru Sahib is saying to our mind that keep this treasure called Ik Ong Kaar always within. In other words never sleepwalk ever again which will make you lose your connection with the ONE. When the mind realises the value of this treasure then humility settles in and that humility makes one dust off Satguru's feet with one's hair. 
Let's try to delve in this a bit more. Hair is on top of our head and so is our mind, our thought process which is inside our head. 

What a beautiful poetic similie here Guru sahib has produced in this verse!. Dusting off "the feet of Ik Ong Kaar" is to follow Him in all aspects.

We all know Ik Ong Kaar is formless. So what is Guru Sahib's trying to say to us by the above?

Guru Sahib explains that in the second verse:

*http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.dictionary?Param=ਗੁਰ



ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਿਉ ਰੰਗੁ ਲਾਇ ॥ਗੁਰੁ ਕਿਰਪਾਲੁ ਹੋਇ ਦੁਖੁ ਜਾਇ ॥੨॥
Gur kī baṇī si▫o rang lā▫e.Gur kirpāl ho▫e ḏukẖ jā▫e. ||2||
Embrace through the love for Guru's hymns.If the Guru becomes merciful, then is the pain destroyed.
ਸਿਉ = ਨਾਲ। ਰੰਗੁ = ਪਿਆਰ। ਲਾਇ = ਜੋੜ।੨।
(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਨਾਲ ਪਿਆਰ ਜੋੜ। ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਹਰੇਕ ਦੁੱਖ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 


Click to expand...

*Hey Munn-Mind, learn the tools of how to breed goodness within through the Bani of Satguru.Our Gurus' tell us many times in SGGS that this Gurbani is inspired by Ik Ong Kaar. Our Gurus are mere instruments in this divine play- leela. And once, oh Mind, when you have learnt the tools of goodness through Gurbani then Ik Ong Kaar - the giver will take your pains away by giving you the tools to tackle life when the odds are stacked up against you. His compassoinate treatment, His disposition to be kind and forgiving will alleviate you from any distress.

Now a person like a stubborn minded like myself is in awe of Ik Ong Kaar's grace and giving nature. So in the third petal of this beautiful flower, Guru Sahib shares the real secret of life.



> *ਗੁਰ ਬਿਨੁ ਦੂਜਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਥਾਉ ॥ਗੁਰੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਦੇਵੈ ਨਾਉ ॥੩॥*
> *Gur bin ḏūjā nāhī thā▫o.Gur ḏāṯā gur ḏevai nā▫o. ||3||*
> *Without the Guru, there is no other place or rest.The Guru is giver, and the Guru bestows the Name.*
> *ਥਾਉ = ਆਸਰਾ, ਸਹਾਰਾ। ਦੇਵੈ = ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।*
> *(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਥਾਂ ਨਹੀਂ (ਜਿਥੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੀ ਨੀਂਦ ਵਿਚ ਸੁੱਤੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਜਗਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਸਕੇ)। ਗੁਰੂ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ) ਨਾਮ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਦਾ ਹੈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਦੇਣ-ਜੋਗਾ ਹੈ (ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਸੁੱਤੇ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਜਗਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ)।੩। *


And what is that secret?

Ik Ong Kaar is the only giver. Without Him, life is nothing but a sleepwalk immersed in Me-ism which is wandering without any direction. In other words, Ik Ong Kaar is our only GPS. And He is the only one that gives us Naam- the rigth directions, the right tools how to direct ourselves towards goodness.

Guru Sahib has completed this flower with the fourth petal-in the last verse.



> *ਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ ਆਪਿ ॥ਆਠ ਪਹਰ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰ ਜਾਪਿ ॥੪॥੧੬॥੬੭॥*
> *Gur pārbarahm parmesar āp.Āṯẖ pahar Nānak gur jāp. ||4||16||67||*
> *The Guru himself is the transcendent Lord and the supreme master.Throughout the eight watches of the day, O Nanak meditate thou on the Guru.*
> *ਗੁਰ ਜਾਪਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਜਾਪ ਜਪ, ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਚੇਤੇ ਰੱਖ।੪।*
> *ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਅੱਠੇ ਪਹਰ (ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ) ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਚੇਤੇ ਰੱਖ, ਗੁਰੂ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ (ਦਾ ਰੂਪ) ਹੈ ਗੁਰੂ ਪਰਮੇਸਰ (ਦਾ ਰੂਪ) ਹੈ।੪।੧੬।੬੭।*


Practice the tools bestowed by Him of how to breed goodness within 24-7. By remembering Ik Ong Kaar day and night, how? by studying the manual called SGGS, will help you how to use these tools in your life. And then, you will cease sleepwalking.

Ang. 387

Thanks for sharing and enriching my life with this Shabad. I do appreciate it.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## kiram (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Thank you G.Singh Ji for your insight and for sharing above Guru Vaak too !! Ji the rahao line of the above Shabad infuses one to keep the mind focused on Him alone... Such kirpaa is possible when He alone is kind!! The entire Shabad above in raag aasaa is full of kirpaa as well.. 
*
ਗੁਰ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਥਾਉ  ॥ਗੁਰੁ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਦੇਵੈ  ਨਾਉ  ॥੩॥*


----------



## kiram (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Tejwant Ji, thank you.. Above G.Singh Ji has quoted a beautiful Guru Vaak which brings out a similar message as in the Shabad by Guru Arjan Dev Ji.. I quote it here again for you so you could look into the Salok and enjoy further peace :

 *ਮਃ  ੧  ॥ ਮਾਂਦਲੁ  ਬੇਦਿ  ਸਿ  ਬਾਜਣੋ  ਘਣੋ  ਧੜੀਐ  ਜੋਇ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਸਮਾਲਿ  ਤੂ  ਬੀਜਉ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਇ  ॥੨॥* 
Mėhlā 1. Māŉḏal beḏ sė bājṇo gẖaṇo ḏẖaṛī▫ai jo▫e. Nānak nām samāl ṯū bīja▫o avar na ko▫e. ||2|| 


1st Guru. The drum of the Vedas, which preach many dissension, is ringing. O Nanak, contemplate thou the Lord's Name, for without Him, there is not any other. 


ਮਾਂਦਲੁ = ਢੋਲ। ਬੇਦਿ = ਬੇਦ ਨੇ। ਸਿ = ਉਸ (ਮਾਂਦਲ) ਨੂੰ। ਬਾਜਣੋ = ਵਜਾਇਆ। ਘਣੋ ਧੜੀਐ = ਘਣਾ ਧੜਾ, ਬਹੁਤ ਲੁਕਾਈ। ਜੋਇ = ਤੱਕਦਾ ਹੈ {ਨੋਟ: ਇਹ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ "ਜੋਇ" ਪਉੜੀ ਨੰ: ੧੨, ੧੩ ਤੇ ੧੪ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਵਰਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਸ਼ਲੋਕਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਤਿੰਨੇ ਹੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਹਨ। 'ਬੋਲੀ' ਭੀ ਹਰੇਕ ਵਿਚ 'ਲਹਿੰਦੀ' ਹੈ। ਸੋ, ਹਰੇਕ ਸ਼ਲੋਕ ਵਿਚ ਇਸ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਦਾ ਅਰਥ ਇਕੋ ਹੀ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ}। ਬੀਜਉ = ਦੂਜਾ।੨।

ਘਣਾ ਧੜਾ (ਭਾਵ, ਬਹੁਤੀ ਲੁਕਾਈ) ਤੱਕਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਢੋਲ ਨੂੰ (ਜੋ ਢੋਲ) ਵੇਦ ਨੇ ਵਜਾਇਆ {ਭਾਵ, ਕਰਮ ਕਾਂਡ ਦਾ ਰਸਤਾ}। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਤੂੰ 'ਨਾਮ' ਸਿਮਰ, (ਇਸ ਤੋਂ ਛੁਟ) ਹੋਰ ਦੂਜਾ ਕੋਈ (ਸਹੀ ਰਸਤਾ) ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ।੨। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਵੇਖੋ, ਸਲੋਕ ਕਬੀਰ ਜੀ ਨੰ: ੧੬੫: ਕਬੀਰ ਜਿਹ ਮਾਰਗਿ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਗਏ ਪਾਛੈ ਪਰੀ ਬਹੀਰ ॥ ਇਕ ਅਵਘਟ ਘਾਟੀ ਰਾਮ ਕੀ ਤਿਹ ਚੜਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਕਬੀਰ ॥੧੬੫॥


----------



## kiram (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Guru  Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Bilaawal :

 *ਰਾਗੁ  ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੪  ਦੁਪਦੇ*
Rāg bilāval mėhlā 5 gẖar 4 ḏupḏe


Rag Bilawal 5th Guru Dupadas 

ਰਾਗ ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ, ਘਰ ੪ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਦੋ-ਬੰਦਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਬਾਣੀ। 

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥*
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.


There is but One God. By the True Guru's grace, He is obtained. 

ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 

 *ਕਵਨ  ਸੰਜੋਗ  ਮਿਲਉ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਅਪਨੇ  ॥ਪਲੁ  ਪਲੁ  ਨਿਮਖ  ਸਦਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਪਨੇ  ॥੧॥*
Kavan sanjog mila▫o parabẖ apne.Pal pal nimakẖ saḏā har japne. ||1||


By what good fortune can I meet my Lord?Every moment and instant, ever remember I the Lord.
ਸੰਜੋਗ = ਮਿਲਾਪ ਦਾ ਸਮਾ, ਲਗਨ, ਮੁਹੂਰਤ। ਮਿਲਉ = ਮਿਲਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਮਿਲਾਂ। ਪਲੁ ਪਲੁ = ਹਰੇਕ ਪਲ। ਨਿਮਖ = ਅੱਖ ਝਮਕਣ ਜਿਤਨਾ ਸਮਾ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਉਹ ਕੇਹੜੇ ਮੁਹੂਰਤ ਹਨ ਜਦੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਾਂ? (ਉਹ ਲਗਨ ਮੁਹੂਰਤ ਤਾਂ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਹੀ ਹਨ) ਇਕ ਇਕ ਪਲ, ਅੱਖ ਝਮਕਣ ਜਿਤਨਾ ਸਮਾ ਭਰ ਭੀ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਹਰਿ-ਨਾਮ ਜਪਣ ਨਾਲ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ)।੧। 

 *ਚਰਨ  ਕਮਲ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕੇ  ਨਿਤ  ਧਿਆਵਉ  ॥ਕਵਨ  ਸੁ  ਮਤਿ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ  ਪਾਵਉ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥*
Cẖaran kamal parabẖ ke niṯ ḏẖi▫āva▫o.Kavan so maṯ jiṯ parīṯam pāva▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o.


Ever contemplate I, the Lord's lotus feet.What is the wisdom, by which I may attain to my Beloved?. Pause.


ਧਿਆਵਉ = ਧਿਆਵਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਧਿਆਨ ਧਰਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ। ਸੁਮਿਤ = ਚੰਗੀ ਮਤ। ਜਿਤੁ = ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਉਹ ਕੇਹੜੀ ਸੁਚੱਜੀ ਮਤਿ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤ ਨਾਲ ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਾਂ? (ਉਹ ਕੇਹੜੀ ਸੁਮਤਿ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ) ਮੈਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਧਿਆਨ ਧਰਦਾ ਰਹਾਂ?।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਐਸੀ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਮੇਰੇ  ॥ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਿਸਰੁ  ਨ  ਕਾਹੂ  ਬੇਰੇ  ॥੨॥੧॥੧੯॥*
Aisī kirpā karahu parabẖ mere.Har Nānak bisar na kāhū bere. ||2||1||19|| 


Show unto me such a favour, O my Lord God,that Nanak may forget Thee not at any time.


ਪ੍ਰਭ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਕਾਹੂ ਬੇਰੇ = ਕਿਸੇ ਭੀ ਵੇਲੇ। ਬਿਸਰੁ ਨ = ਨਾਹ ਭੁੱਲ।੨।

(ਪਰ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਆਪਣੀ ਹੀ ਮੇਹਰ ਹੋਵੇ, ਤਾਂ ਹੀ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਸਦਾ ਅਰਦਾਸ ਕਰੀਏ-) ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਮੇਰੇ ਉਤੇ) ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹੀ ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ, ਕਿ, ਹੇ ਹਰੀ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਨਾਨਕ ਨੂੰ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਕਦੇ ਭੀ ਨਾਹ ਭੁੱਲੇ।੨।੧।੧੯। 

Ang. 806


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...ainsbaee_1999_Bhai_Harpreet_Singh.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Todee :

 *ਟੋਡੀ  ਮਃ  ੫  ॥ ਮਾਈ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਕੀ  ਪਿਆਸ  ॥ ਇਕੁ  ਖਿਨੁ  ਰਹਿ  ਨ  ਸਕਉ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ  ਦਰਸਨ  ਦੇਖਨ  ਕਉ  ਧਾਰੀ  ਮਨਿ  ਆਸ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ *
Todī mėhlā 5. Mā▫ī mere man kī pi▫ās. Ik kẖin rėh na saka▫o bin parīṯam ḏarsan ḏekẖan ka▫o ḏẖārī man ās. Rahā▫o. 


Todi 5th Guru. My mother, my mind thirsts for the Lord. I can live not, even for a moment without my Beloved. Within my mind is the desire to see His vision. Pause.


ਮਾਈ = ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਸਕਉ = ਸਕਉਂ। ਰਹਿ ਨ ਸਕਉ = ਮੈਂ ਰਹਿ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ। ਮਨਿ = ਮਨ ਵਿਚ। ਧਾਰੀ = ਬਣਾਈ।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਦਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰਨ) ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੈਂ ਇਕ ਛਿਨ ਭਰ ਭੀ ਰਹਿ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ। ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਆਸ ਬਣਾਈ ਹੋਈ ਹੈ। ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਦੀ ਇਹ ਪਿਆਸ (ਸਦਾ ਟਿਕੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ)।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਸਿਮਰਉ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨਿਰੰਜਨ  ਕਰਤੇ  ਮਨ  ਤਨ  ਤੇ  ਸਭਿ  ਕਿਲਵਿਖ  ਨਾਸ  ॥ ਪੂਰਨ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਸੁਖਦਾਤੇ  ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ  ਬਿਮਲ  ਜਾ  ਕੋ  ਜਾਸ  ॥੧॥* 
Simra▫o nām niranjan karṯe man ṯan ṯe sabẖ kilvikẖ nās. Pūran pārbarahm sukẖ▫ḏāṯe abẖināsī bimal jā ko jās. ||1|| 


Contemplate I, the Name of the immaculate Creator and all the sins of my mind and body are washed off. Imperishable, Omnipresent and Peace-Giver is the Transcendent Lord. Immaculate is whose praise.


ਸਿਮਰਉ = ਸਿਮਰਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਨਾਮੁ = ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ। ਨਿਰੰਜਨ = {ਨਿਰ-ਅੰਜਨ। ਅੰਜਨ = ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਕਾਲਖ} ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਤੋਂ ਰਹਿਤ। ਕਰਤੇ = ਕਰਤਾਰ ਦਾ। ਤੇ = ਤੋਂ। ਸਭਿ = ਸਾਰੇ। ਕਿਲਵਿਖ = ਪਾਪ। ਸੁਖ ਦਾਤੇ ਨਾਮੁ = ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦੇ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ। ਬਿਮਲ = ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ। ਜਾ ਕੋ ਜਾਸ = ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਜਸ।੧।

ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਜਿਸ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ) ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ (ਕਰ ਦੇਂਦੀ) ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਕਰਤਾਰ ਦਾ, ਉਸ ਪੂਰਨ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਦਾ, ਉਸ ਸੁਖਦਾਤੇ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਮੈਂ (ਸਦਾ) ਸਿਮਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। (ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ, ਹੇ ਮਾਂ) ਮਨ ਤੋਂ, ਤਨ ਤੋਂ, ਸਾਰੇ ਪਾਪ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।੧। 

 *ਸੰਤ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਪੂਰ  ਮਨੋਰਥ  ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਭੇਟੇ  ਗੁਣਤਾਸ  ॥ ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਸਹਜ  ਸੂਖ  ਮਨਿ  ਉਪਜਿਓ  ਕੋਟਿ  ਸੂਰ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪਰਗਾਸ  ॥੨॥੫॥੨੪॥ *
Sanṯ parsāḏ mere pūr manorath kar kirpā bẖete guṇṯās. Sāŉṯ sahj sūkẖ man upji▫o kot sūr Nānak pargās. ||2||5||24|| 


By saints grace, my desires are fulfilled and Lord. the Treasure of virtues, has mercifully met me. Peace, poise and pleasure have welled up in my mind and millions of suns shins for me. O Nanak. 


ਸੰਤ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ = ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ। ਪੂਰ = ਪੂਰੇ ਹੋ ਗਏ ਹਨ। ਮਨੋਰਥ = ਮੁਰਾਦਾਂ। ਭੇਟੇ = ਮਿਲ ਪਏ ਹਨ। ਗੁਣਤਾਸ = ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ। ਸਹਜ = ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ। ਕੋਟਿ = ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ। ਸੂਰ = ਸੂਰਜ।੨।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਮਾਂ!) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮੇਰੀਆਂ ਮੁਰਾਦਾਂ ਪੂਰੀਆਂ ਹੋ ਗਈਆਂ ਹਨ, ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ ਕੇ (ਮੈਨੂੰ) ਮਿਲ ਪਏ ਹਨ। (ਮੇਰੇ) ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਗਈ ਹੈ, ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਦੇ ਸੁਖ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਗਏ ਹਨ, (ਮਾਨੋ) ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਸੂਰਜਾਂ ਦਾ (ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ) ਚਾਨਣ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ।੨।੫।੨੪। 

Ang. 716


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...amaljeet Singh/Ek Kin Har Na Sako.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Salok :

 *ਸਲੋਕ  ॥ ਪਤਿਤ  ਪੁਨੀਤ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦਹ  ਸਰਬ  ਦੋਖ  ਨਿਵਾਰਣਹ  ॥ ਸਰਣਿ  ਸੂਰ  ਭਗਵਾਨਹ  ਜਪੰਤਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਹਰੇ  ॥੧॥* 
Salok. Paṯiṯ punīṯ gobinḏah sarab ḏokẖ nivārṇėh. Saraṇ sūr bẖagvānėh japanṯ Nānak har har hare. ||1|| 


Slok. The Lords of universe is the Purifier of sinners and the Dispeller of all the distresses. The Lord is worthy of giving refuge and Nanak repeats the Lord Master's Name.


ਪਤਿਤ = (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ) ਡਿੱਗੇ ਹੋਏ। ਪੁਨੀਤ = ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ। ਪਤਿਤ ਪੁਨੀਤ = ਵਿਕਾਰੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਸਰਬ = ਸਾਰੇ। ਦੋਖ = ਐਬ। ਸਰਣਿ ਸੂਰ = ਸਰਨ ਦਾ ਸੂਰਮਾ, ਸਰਨ ਆਏ ਨੂੰ ਬਚਾਉਣ ਦੇ ਸਮਰੱਥ। ਜਪੰਤਿ = ਜੋ ਜਪਦੇ ਹਨ।੧।

ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਵਿਕਾਰੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। (ਪਾਪੀਆਂ ਦੇ) ਸਾਰੇ ਐਬ ਦੂਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਜਪਦੇ ਹਨ, ਭਗਵਾਨ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਸਰਨ ਆਇਆਂ ਦੀ ਲਾਜ ਰੱਖਣ ਦੇ ਸਮਰੱਥ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਛਡਿਓ  ਹਭੁ  ਆਪੁ  ਲਗੜੋ  ਚਰਣਾ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥ ਨਠੜੋ  ਦੁਖ  ਤਾਪੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਪੇਖੰਦਿਆ  ॥੨॥* 
Cẖẖadi▫o habẖ āp lagṛo cẖarṇā pās. Naṯẖ▫ṛo ḏukẖ ṯāp Nānak parabẖ pekẖanḏi▫ā. ||2|| 


Abandoning self-conceit altogether, I now cling to the Master's feet. On beholding my Lord, troubles and sufferings have departed, O Nanak.


ਛਡਿਓ = ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਛੱਡਿਆ ਹੈ। ਹਭੁ ਆਪੁ = ਸਾਰਾ ਆਪਾ-ਭਾਵ, ਸਾਰਾ ਅਹੰਕਾਰ। ਲਗੜੋ = ਜੋ ਲੱਗਾ ਹੈ। ਨਠੜੋ = ਨੱਠ ਗਏ ਹਨ। ਪੇਖੰਦਿਆ = ਦੀਦਾਰ ਕਰਨ ਨਾਲ।੨।

ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ ਸਾਰਾ ਆਪਾ-ਭਾਵ ਮਿਟਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ, ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਜੁੜਿਆ ਰਿਹਾ, ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਦੀਦਾਰ ਕਰਨ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਦੁੱਖ ਕਲੇਸ਼ ਨਾਸ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।੨। 

 *ਪਉੜੀ  ॥ ਮੇਲਿ  ਲੈਹੁ  ਦਇਆਲ  ਢਹਿ  ਪਏ  ਦੁਆਰਿਆ  ॥ ਰਖਿ  ਲੇਵਹੁ  ਦੀਨ  ਦਇਆਲ  ਭ੍ਰਮਤ  ਬਹੁ  ਹਾਰਿਆ  ॥ **ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲੁ * *ਤੇਰਾ*  *ਬਿਰਦੁ ਹਰਿ ਪਤਿਤ ਉਧਾਰਿਆ  ॥* * ਤੁਝ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕੋਇ  ਬਿਨਉ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਸਾਰਿਆ  ॥ ਕਰੁ  ਗਹਿ  ਲੇਹੁ  ਦਇਆਲ  ਸਾਗਰ  ਸੰਸਾਰਿਆ  ॥੧੬॥* 
Pa▫oṛī. Mel laihu ḏa▫i▫āl dẖėh pa▫e ḏu▫āri▫ā. Rakẖ levhu ḏīn ḏa▫i▫āl bẖarmaṯ baho hāri▫ā. Bẖagaṯ vacẖẖal ṯerā biraḏ har paṯiṯ uḏẖāri▫ā. Ŧujẖ bin nāhī ko▫e bin▫o mohi sāri▫ā. Kar gėh leho ḏa▫i▫āl sāgar sansāri▫ā. ||16|| 


Pauri. Unite me with Thee, O my Merciful Master. I have fallen at Thine door. Safeguard me, O Merciful to the meek, wandering about, I have become very weary. It is Thy innate nature to love Thine saints and save the sinners, O Lord. Without Thee, is not another To Thee I make this supplication, O God. Take me by the hand, O Beneficent Lord and ferry me across the world ocean.


ਦਇਆਲ = (ਦਇਆ-ਆਲਯ) ਦਇਆ ਦਾ ਘਰ, ਹੇ ਦਿਆਲ! ਢਹਿ ਪਏ = ਆ ਡਿੱਗਾ ਹਾਂ। ਭ੍ਰਮਤ = ਭਟਕਦਾ। ਹਾਰਿਆ = ਥੱਕ ਗਿਆ ਹਾਂ। ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲੁ = ਭਗਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਬਿਰਦੁ = ਪੁਰਾਣਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ। ਪਤਿਤ ਉਧਾਰਿਆ = ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਡਿੱਗੇ ਹੋਇਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਬਚਾਉਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਬਿਨਉ ਮੋਹਿ = ਮੇਰੀ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਨੂੰ। ਸਾਰਿਆ = ਸਾਰ ਲੈਣ ਵਾਲਾ, ਸਿਰੇ ਚਾੜ੍ਹਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਕਰੁ = ਹੱਥ। ਗਹਿ = ਫੜ ਕੇ। ਸਾਗਰ = ਸਮੁੰਦਰ।੧੬।

ਹੇ ਦਿਆਲ! ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਆ ਡਿੱਗਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਨੂੰ (ਆਪਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ) ਜੋੜ ਲੈ। ਹੇ ਦੀਨਾਂ ਤੇ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਰੱਖ ਲੈ, ਮੈਂ ਭਟਕਦਾ ਭਟਕਦਾ ਹੁਣ ਬੜਾ ਥੱਕ ਗਿਆ ਹਾਂ। ਭਗਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰ ਕਰਨਾ ਤੇ ਡਿੱਗਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਬਚਾਉਣਾ-ਇਹ ਤੇਰਾ ਮੁੱਢ ਕਦੀਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੈਥੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਜੋ ਮੇਰੀ ਇਸ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਰੇ ਚਾੜ੍ਹ ਸਕੇ। ਹੇ ਦਿਆਲ! ਮੇਰਾ ਹੱਥ ਫੜ ਲੈ (ਤੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ) ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਵਿਚੋਂ (ਬਚਾ ਲੈ)।੧੬। 

Ang. 709

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ..., India)/Mel_Leho_Daiyaal_Tai_Pai.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Bhagat Nam Dev Ji :

 *ਮਾਰਵਾੜਿ  ਜੈਸੇ  ਨੀਰੁ  ਬਾਲਹਾ  ਬੇਲਿ  ਬਾਲਹਾ  ਕਰਹਲਾ  ॥ ਜਿਉ  ਕੁਰੰਕ  ਨਿਸਿ  ਨਾਦੁ  ਬਾਲਹਾ  ਤਿਉ  ਮੇਰੈ  ਮਨਿ  ਰਾਮਈਆ  ॥੧॥* 
Mārvāṛ jaise nīr bālhā bel bālhā karhalā. Ji▫o kurank nis nāḏ bālhā ṯi▫o merai man rām▫ī▫ā. ||1|| 


As water is dear in sandy deserts and the creeper is dear to the camel, and as the tune of hunter's bell's at night, is dear to the deer, so is the Pervading God to my soul.


ਮਾਰਵਾੜਿ = ਮਾਰਵਾੜ (ਵਰਗੇ ਰੇਤਲੇ ਦੇਸ) ਵਿਚ। ਨੀਰੁ = ਪਾਣੀ। ਬਾਲਹਾ = {Skt. वल्लभ, ਵੱਲਬ} ਪਿਆਰਾ। ਕਰਹਲਾ = ਊਠ ਨੂੰ। ਕੁਰੰਕ = ਹਰਨ। ਨਿਸਿ = ਰਾਤ ਵੇਲੇ। ਨਾਦੁ = (ਘੰਡੇਹੇੜੇ ਦੀ) ਆਵਾਜ਼। ਮਨਿ = ਮਨ ਵਿਚ। ਰਮਈਆ = ਸੋਹਣਾ ਰਾਮ।੧।

ਜਿਵੇਂ ਮਾਰਵਾੜ (ਦੇਸ) ਵਿਚ ਪਾਣੀ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਵੇਂ ਊਠ ਨੂੰ ਵੇਲ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ, ਜਿਵੇਂ ਹਰਨ ਨੂੰ ਰਾਤ ਵੇਲੇ (ਘੰਡੇਹੇੜੇ ਦੀ) ਅਵਾਜ਼ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ, ਜਿਵੇਂ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਰਾਮ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਤੇਰਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਰੂੜੋ  ਰੂਪੁ  ਰੂੜੋ  ਅਤਿ  ਰੰਗ  ਰੂੜੋ  ਮੇਰੋ  ਰਾਮਈਆ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Ŧerā nām rūṛo rūp rūṛo aṯ rang rūṛo mero rām▫ī▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


Thy Name is beautiful, Thy form is beautiful and very beautiful is Thine love, O my Omnipresent Lord. 


ਰੂੜੋ = ਸੋਹਣਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਰਾਮ! ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇਰਾ ਰੂਪ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਤੇਰਾ ਰੰਗ ਬਹੁਤ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਜਿਉ  ਧਰਣੀ  ਕਉ  ਇੰਦ੍ਰੁ  ਬਾਲਹਾ  ਕੁਸਮ  ਬਾਸੁ  ਜੈਸੇ  ਭਵਰਲਾ  ॥ ਜਿਉ  ਕੋਕਿਲ  ਕਉ  ਅੰਬੁ  ਬਾਲਹਾ  ਤਿਉ  ਮੇਰੈ  ਮਨਿ  ਰਾਮਈਆ  ॥੨॥* 
Ji▫o ḏẖarṇī ka▫o inḏar bālhā kusam bās jaise bẖavralā. Ji▫o kokil ka▫o amb bālhā ṯi▫o merai man rām▫ī▫ā. ||2|| 


As rain is dear to the earth and as the fragrance of flowers is to the black-bee, and as the mango is dear to the cuckoo, so is the Lord to my mind.


ਧਰਣੀ = ਧਰਤੀ। ਇੰਦ੍ਰੁ = (ਭਾਵ) ਮੀਂਹ। ਕੁਸਮ ਬਾਸੁ = ਫੁੱਲ ਦੀ ਸੁਗੰਧੀ। ਭਵਰਲਾ = ਭੌਰੇ ਨੂੰ।੨।

ਜਿਵੇਂ ਧਰਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਮੀਂਹ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਵੇਂ ਭੌਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਫੁੱਲ ਦੀ ਸੁਗੰਧੀ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤਿਵੇਂ ਕੋਇਲ ਨੂੰ ਅੰਬ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਿਵੇਂ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਰਾਮ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਚਕਵੀ  ਕਉ  ਜੈਸੇ  ਸੂਰੁ  ਬਾਲਹਾ  ਮਾਨ  ਸਰੋਵਰ  ਹੰਸੁਲਾ  ॥ ਜਿਉ  ਤਰੁਣੀ  ਕਉ  ਕੰਤੁ  ਬਾਲਹਾ  ਤਿਉ  ਮੇਰੈ  ਮਨਿ  ਰਾਮਈਆ  ॥੩॥* 
Cẖakvī ka▫o jaise sūr bālhā mān sarovar hansulā. Ji▫o ṯaruṇī ka▫o kanṯ bālhā ṯi▫o merai man rām▫ī▫ā. ||3|| 


As the sum is dear to the sheldrake and the lake of Man-Sarowar to the Swan, and as the husband is dear to the wife, so is God to my soul.


ਸੂਰੁ = ਸੂਰਜ। ਹੰਸੁਲਾ = ਹੰਸ ਨੂੰ। ਤਰੁਣੀ = ਜੁਆਨ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ। ਕੰਤੁ = ਖਸਮ।੩।

ਜਿਵੇਂ ਚਕਵੀ ਨੂੰ ਸੂਰਜ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ; ਜਿਵੇਂ ਹੰਸ ਨੂੰ ਮਾਨਸਰੋਵਰ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ; ਜਿਵੇਂ ਜੁਆਨ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨੂੰ (ਆਪਣਾ) ਖਸਮ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਿਵੇਂ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਰਾਮ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਬਾਰਿਕ  ਕਉ  ਜੈਸੇ  ਖੀਰੁ  ਬਾਲਹਾ  ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ  ਮੁਖ  ਜੈਸੇ  ਜਲਧਰਾ  ॥ ਮਛੁਲੀ  ਕਉ  ਜੈਸੇ  ਨੀਰੁ  ਬਾਲਹਾ  ਤਿਉ  ਮੇਰੈ  ਮਨਿ  ਰਾਮਈਆ  ॥੪॥* 
Bārik ka▫o jaise kẖīr bālhā cẖāṯrik mukẖ jaise jalḏẖarā. Macẖẖulī ka▫o jaise nīr bālhā ṯi▫o merai man rām▫ī▫ā. ||4|| 


As milk is dear to the baby as the torrent of rain to the mouth of the sparrow hawk, and as water is dear to the fish, so is the Lord to my soul.


ਖੀਰੁ = ਦੁੱਧ। ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ = ਪਪੀਹਾ। ਜਲਧਰਾ = ਬੱਦਲ।੪।

ਜਿਵੇਂ ਬਾਲਕ ਨੂੰ ਦੁੱਧ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਜਿਵੇਂ ਪਪੀਹੇ ਦੇ ਮੂੰਹ ਨੂੰ ਬੱਦਲ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮੱਛੀ ਨੂੰ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਪਾਣੀ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਿਵੇਂ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਰਾਮ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ।੪। 

 *ਸਾਧਿਕ  ਸਿਧ  ਸਗਲ  ਮੁਨਿ  ਚਾਹਹਿ  ਬਿਰਲੇ  ਕਾਹੂ  ਡੀਠੁਲਾ  ॥ ਸਗਲ  ਭਵਣ  ਤੇਰੋ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਬਾਲਹਾ  ਤਿਉ  ਨਾਮੇ  ਮਨਿ  ਬੀਠੁਲਾ  ॥੫॥੩॥* 
Sāḏẖik siḏẖ sagal mun cẖāhėh birle kāhū dīṯẖulā. Sagal bẖavaṇ ṯero nām bālhā ṯi▫o nāme man bīṯẖulā. ||5||3|| 


All the penitents, adepts and silent sages seek God, but only a few behold His vision. As Thy Name is dear to all the universe, so is the Omnipresent Lord to the Nama's soul.


ਸਾਧਿਕ = ਸਾਧਨਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ। ਸਿਧ = ਪੁੱਗੇ ਹੋਏ ਜੋਗੀ। ਬੀਠੁਲਾ = {Skt. विष्ठल = one situated at a distance. वि-स्थल = ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਅਸਥਾਨ ਦੂਰ ਪਰੇ ਹੈ, ਜੋ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਤੋਂ ਪਰੇ ਹੈ} ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ।੫।

(ਜੋਗ) ਸਾਧਨਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ, (ਜੋਗ-ਸਾਧਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ) ਪੁੱਗੇ ਹੋਏ ਜੋਗੀ ਤੇ ਸਾਰੇ ਮੁਨੀ (ਸੋਹਣੇ ਰਾਮ ਦਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਕਰਨਾ) ਚਾਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਪਰ ਕਿਸੇ ਵਿਰਲੇ ਨੂੰ ਦੀਦਾਰ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ; (ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਰਾਮ! ਜਿਵੇਂ) ਸਾਰੇ ਭਵਨਾਂ (ਦੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ) ਨੂੰ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਹੈ, ਤਿਵੇਂ ਹੀ ਮੈਂ ਨਾਮੇ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਭੀ ਤੂੰ ਬੀਠੁਲ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਹੈਂ।੫।੩। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਇੱਥੇ 'ਬੀਠੁਲ' ਤੋਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਕ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨ-ਮੂਰਤੀ ਦਾ ਭਾਵ ਨਹੀਂ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ 'ਰਹਾਉ' ਦੀ ਤੁਕ ਵਿਚ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ 'ਰਾਮਈਆ' ਆਖ ਕੇ ਸੰਬੋਧਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ; ਹਰੇਕ 'ਬੰਦ' ਦੇ ਅਖ਼ੀਰ ਵਿਚ ਭੀ ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ 'ਰਾਮਈਆ' ਆਖਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਸੇ ਨੂੰ ਅਖ਼ੀਰਲੇ ਬੰਦ ਵਿਚ 'ਬੀਠੁਲਾ' ਆਖਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦਾ 'ਰਾਮਈਆ' ਤੇ 'ਬੀਠੁਲ' ਇੱਕੋ ਹੀ ਹੈ। ਜੇ ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨ-ਉਪਾਸ਼ਕ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ 'ਰਾਮਈਆ' ਨਾ ਆਖਦੇ। 

Ang. 693


http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...era Naam Ruroh Roop Ruroh Ut Rung.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Humre Praan Gopaal Gobind..*

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Raamkalee :

*ਰਾਮਕਲੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਕਿਛਹੂ  ਕਾਜੁ  ਨ  ਕੀਓ  ਜਾਨਿ  ॥ ਸੁਰਤਿ  ਮਤਿ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਗਿਆਨਿ  ॥ ਜਾਪ  ਤਾਪ  ਸੀਲ  ਨਹੀ  ਧਰਮ  ॥ ਕਿਛੂ  ਨ  ਜਾਨਉ  ਕੈਸਾ  ਕਰਮ  ॥੧॥ *
Rāmkalī mėhlā 5. Kicẖẖahū kāj na kī▫o jān. Suraṯ maṯ nāhī kicẖẖ gi▫ān. Jāp ṯāp sīl nahī ḏẖaram. Kicẖẖū na jān▫o kaisā karam. ||1|| 


Ramkali 5th Guru. To know Thee, O Lord, I have done no good deed. I have no wisdom, intelligence and Divine Knowledge. I possess not meditation, toil, humility and faith. I know not what meritorious deeds are.


ਕਿਛਹੂ ਕਾਜੁ = ਕੋਈ ਭੀ (ਚੰਗਾ) ਕੰਮ। ਕੀਓ = ਕੀਤਾ। ਜਾਨਿ = ਜਾਣ ਕੇ, ਮਿਥ ਕੇ। ਗਿਆਨਿ = ਗਿਆਨ = ਚਰਚਾ ਵਿਚ। ਸੁਰਤਿ = ਧਿਆਨ, ਲਗਨ। ਸੀਲ = ਚੰਗਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ। ਨ ਜਾਨਉ = ਨ ਜਾਨਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਦਾ। ਕਰਮ-ਕਰਮ ਕਾਂਡ।੧।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਸਮਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਿ ਕਰਮ-ਕਾਂਡ ਕਿਹੋ ਜਿਹੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ; ਜਪਾਂ ਤਪਾਂ ਸੀਲ-ਧਰਮ ਨੂੰ ਭੀ ਮੈਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਦਾ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਗਿਆਨ-ਚਰਚਾ ਵਿਚ ਭੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਤਿ ਨਹੀਂ ਟਿਕਦੀ। ਮੈਂ ਇਹੋ ਜਿਹਾ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਕੰਮ ਮਿਥ ਕੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਦਾ।੧। 

 *ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਮੇਰੇ  ॥ ਤੁਝ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਈ  ਭੂਲਹ  ਚੂਕਹ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਤੇਰੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Ŧẖākur parīṯam parabẖ mere. Ŧujẖ bin ḏūjā avar na ko▫ī bẖūlah cẖūkah parabẖ ṯere. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


O my Beloved Lord Master! Without Thee, there is not any other, erring and straying though, I am still Thine, O my Lord. Pause. 


ਠਾਕੁਰ = ਹੇ ਠਾਕੁਰ! ਭੂਲਹ = (ਜੇ) ਅਸੀਂ ਭੁੱਲਾਂ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਚੂਕਹ = (ਜੇ) ਅਸੀਂ ਖੁੰਝਦੇ ਹਾਂ। ਪ੍ਰਭ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਠਾਕੁਰ! ਜੇ ਅਸੀਂ ਭੁੱਲਾਂ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਾਂ, ਜੇ ਅਸੀਂ (ਜੀਵਨ-ਰਾਹ ਤੋਂ) ਖੁੰਝਦੇ ਹਾਂ, ਤਾਂ ਭੀ ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਅਸੀਂ ਤੇਰੇ ਹੀ ਹਾਂ, ਤੈਥੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਸਾਡਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਰਿਧਿ  ਨ  ਬੁਧਿ  ਨ  ਸਿਧਿ  ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸੁ  ॥ ਬਿਖੈ  ਬਿਆਧਿ  ਕੇ  ਗਾਵ  ਮਹਿ  ਬਾਸੁ  ॥ ਕਰਣਹਾਰ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਏਕ  ॥ ਨਾਮ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਕੀ  ਮਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਟੇਕ  ॥੨॥ *
Riḏẖ na buḏẖ na siḏẖ pargās. Bikẖai bi▫āḏẖ ke gāv mėh bās. Karanhār mere parabẖ ek. Nām ṯere kī man mėh tek. ||2|| 


I possess not wealth, ingenuity, perfection and Divine Light. I abide in the village of deadly sins and mental ailments. O my unique Creator-Lord, within my mind is the mainstay of Thy Name alone 


ਰਿਧਿ = (Supernatural Power) ਕਰਾਮਾਤੀ ਤਾਕਤ ਜਿਸ ਨਾਲ ਮਨ-ਇੱਛਤ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕੀਤੇ ਜਾ ਸਕਣ। ਸਿਧਿ = ਕਰਾਮਾਤੀ ਤਾਕਤ। ਬੁਧਿ = ਉੱਚੀ ਸੂਝ-ਬੂਝ। ਬਿਖੈ = ਵਿਸ਼ੇ। ਬਿਆਧਿ = {व्याधि} ਸਰੀਰਕ ਰੋਗ। ਗਾਵ ਮਹਿ = ਪਿੰਡ ਵਿਚ {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਗਾਉ' ਤੋਂ ਸੰਬੰਧਕ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ 'ਗਾਵ' ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ}। ਟੇਕ = ਆਸਰਾ।੨।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਕਰਾਮਾਤੀ ਤਾਕਤਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੂਝ-ਬੂਝ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼ ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੇ ਰੋਗਾਂ ਦੇ ਇਸ ਸਰੀਰ-ਪਿੰਡ ਵਿਚ ਮੇਰਾ ਵਸੇਬਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰ! ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਸੁਣਿ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਜੀਵਉ  ਮਨਿ  ਇਹੁ  ਬਿਸ੍ਰਾਮੁ  ॥ ਪਾਪ  ਖੰਡਨ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਤੇਰੋ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥ ਤੂ  ਅਗਨਤੁ  ਜੀਅ  ਕਾ  ਦਾਤਾ  ॥ ਜਿਸਹਿ  ਜਣਾਵਹਿ  ਤਿਨਿ  ਤੂ  ਜਾਤਾ  ॥੩॥ *
Suṇ suṇ jīva▫o man ih bisrām. Pāp kẖandan parabẖ ṯero nām. Ŧū agnaṯ jī▫a kā ḏāṯā. Jisahi jaṇāvėh ṯin ṯū jāṯā. ||3|| 


Within my mind is this consolation, that by hearing, hearing Thy Name, I can live restfully Thy Name, O Lord, is the Destroyer of sins. Thou, O Infinite Lord, art the Giver of life-breath. He alone know thee, whom Thou makest know Thyself.


ਜੀਵਉ = ਜੀਵਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਜੀਊਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਮਨਿ = ਮਨ ਵਿਚ। ਬਿਸ੍ਰਾਮੁ = ਧਰਵਾਸ। ਪਾਪ ਖੰਡਨ = ਪਾਪਾਂ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਪ੍ਰਭ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਅਗਨਤੁ = {ਅ-ਗਨਤੁ} ਲੇਖੇ ਤੋਂ ਪਰੇ। ਜੀਅ ਕਾ = ਜਿੰਦ ਦਾ। ਜਿਸਹਿ = ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ। ਜਣਾਵਹਿ = ਤੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਤਿਨਿ = ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੇ। ਤੂ = ਤੈਨੂੰ।੩।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ (ਸਿਰਫ਼) ਇਹ ਧਰਵਾਸ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਪਾਪਾਂ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ; (ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ) ਸੁਣ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਹੀ ਮੈਂ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੀਆਂ ਤਾਕਤਾਂ ਗਿਣੀਆਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦੀਆਂ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਜਿੰਦ-ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ। ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਤੂੰ ਸੂਝ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਉਸ ਨੇ ਹੀ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਜਾਣ ਪਛਾਣ ਪਾਈ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਜੋ  ਉਪਾਇਓ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਆਸ  ॥ ਸਗਲ  ਅਰਾਧਹਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਗੁਣਤਾਸ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਾਸ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਕੁਰਬਾਣੁ  ॥ ਬੇਅੰਤ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਣੁ  ॥੪॥੨੬॥੩੭॥ *
Jo upā▫i▫o ṯis ṯerī ās. Sagal arāḏẖėh parabẖ guṇṯās. Nānak ḏās ṯerai kurbāṇ. Be▫anṯ sāhib merā miharvān. ||4||26||37|| 


Whosoever Thou, createst, he rests his hope in Thee, O Lord. All mediate on Thee, O my Master the Treasure of excellences. Slave Nanak is a sacrifice unto Thee. Limitless is my Merciful Master.


ਉਪਾਇਓ = (ਤੂੰ) ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ। ਸਗਲ = ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵ। ਅਰਾਧਹਿ = ਅਰਾਧਦੇ ਹਨ, ਯਾਦ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਗੁਣਤਾਸ = ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ। ਤੇਰੈ = ਤੈਥੋਂ। ਸਾਹਿਬੁ = ਮਾਲਕ।੪।

ਹੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵ ਤੇਰਾ ਹੀ ਆਰਾਧਨ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਜਿਸ ਜਿਸ ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਤੂੰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਤੇਰੀ (ਸਹਾਇਤਾ ਦੀ) ਹੀ ਆਸ ਹੈ। ਤੇਰਾ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਤੇ ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈ-) ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ।੪।੨੬।੩੭। ❁ ਭਾਵ: ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਪਾਪਾਂ ਦਾ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਕੋਈ ਕਰਮ-ਧਰਮ, ਕੋਈ ਗਿਆਨ-ਚਰਚਾ, ਕੋਈ ਰਿੱਧੀਆਂ ਸਿੱਧੀਆਂ ਇਸ ਦੀ ਬਰਾਬਰੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੀਆਂ। 


Ang. 894

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ...et Singh/Thakur Pritam Prabh Mere.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------

